# Un aiuto vi prego



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Sono in crisi esistenziale, questa storia è davvero incredibile, io stessa stento a crederci, non so a chi dirlo, mi vergogno terribilmente, mi sento disorientata, perciò ho deciso di scrivere qui il tradimento di mio marito. Allora io sono stata sempre una "rigida" non ho mai ammesso le corna, l'ho sempre spronato a dirmi la verità, ebbene tutto sembrava normale, lui mi diceva che ogni tanto sentiva il bisogno che tutti gli uomini in generale sentono, "la libido come pulsione suprema", però stando a quel che diceva non mi avrebbe mai tradita con nessuna, eppure non sono andate proprio così le cose.2 settimane fa torno da lavoro 3 ore prima del solito, così decido di passare a lavoro da mio marito, mi precipito da lui e il mio cervello e il mio cuore si sono frantumati: mio marito mi tradiva con una pecora, ora so che è una cosa d'altri tempi, però io non so che dire, non so cosa fare, abbiamo 2 figli piccoli, ho paura di raccontare in giro questa storia, ho paura di dir lui che ho visto cosa stava facendo con quella pecora, ho paura che mi ammazzi!  è sicuramente fuori di sè.
Mi sento quasi in colpa, come se fossero stati i miei probizionismi a non fargli fare le sue scappatelle con altre donne e allora ha compiuto questo orribile atto, cosa posso fare? Di raccontarlo alle persone che conosco non ne ho la minima intenzione, tutti sappiamo come la gente parla, non voglio passare per il paese e essere vista come quella con il marito che si scopa le pecore. Aiutatemi sono 2 settimane che sono in crisi esistenziale


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Sono in crisi esistenziale, questa storia è davvero incredibile, io stessa stento a crederci, non so a chi dirlo, mi vergogno terribilmente, mi sento disorientata, perciò ho deciso di scrivere qui il tradimento di mio marito. Allora io sono stata sempre una "rigida" non ho mai ammesso le corna, l'ho sempre spronato a dirmi la verità, ebbene tutto sembrava normale, lui mi diceva che ogni tanto sentiva il bisogno che tutti gli uomini in generale sentono, "la libido come pulsione suprema", però stando a quel che diceva non mi avrebbe mai tradita con nessuna, eppure non sono andate proprio così le cose.2 settimane fa torno da lavoro 3 ore prima del solito, così decido di passare a lavoro da mio marito, mi precipito da lui e il mio cervello e il mio cuore si sono frantumati: mio marito mi tradiva con una pecora, ora so che è una cosa d'altri tempi, però io non so che dire, non so cosa fare, abbiamo 2 figli piccoli, ho paura di raccontare in giro questa storia, ho paura di dir lui che ho visto cosa stava facendo con quella pecora, ho paura che mi ammazzi! è sicuramente fuori di sè.
> Mi sento quasi in colpa, come se fossero stati i miei probizionismi a non fargli fare le sue scappatelle con altre donne e allora ha compiuto questo orribile atto, cosa posso fare? Di raccontarlo alle persone che conosco non ne ho la minima intenzione, tutti sappiamo come la gente parla, non voglio passare per il paese e essere vista come quella con il marito che si scopa le pecore. Aiutatemi sono 2 settimane che sono in crisi esistenziale


 






dimmi che è una barzelletta..... (anche se non fa molto ridere)


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Sono in crisi esistenziale, questa storia è davvero incredibile, io stessa stento a crederci, non so a chi dirlo, mi vergogno terribilmente, mi sento disorientata, perciò ho deciso di scrivere qui il tradimento di mio marito. Allora io sono stata sempre una "rigida" non ho mai ammesso le corna, l'ho sempre spronato a dirmi la verità, ebbene tutto sembrava normale, lui mi diceva che ogni tanto sentiva il bisogno che tutti gli uomini in generale sentono, "la libido come pulsione suprema", però stando a quel che diceva non mi avrebbe mai tradita con nessuna, eppure non sono andate proprio così le cose.*2 settimane fa torno da lavoro 3 ore prima del solito, così decido di passare a lavoro da mio marito, mi precipito da lui e il mio cervello e il mio cuore si sono frantumati: mio marito mi tradiva con una pecora*, ora so che è una cosa d'altri tempi, però io non so che dire, non so cosa fare, abbiamo 2 figli piccoli, ho paura di raccontare in giro questa storia, ho paura di dir lui che ho visto cosa stava facendo con quella pecora, ho paura che mi ammazzi!  è sicuramente fuori di sè.
> Mi sento quasi in colpa, come se fossero stati i miei probizionismi a non fargli fare le sue scappatelle con altre donne e allora ha compiuto questo orribile atto, cosa posso fare? Di raccontarlo alle persone che conosco non ne ho la minima intenzione, tutti sappiamo come la gente parla, non voglio passare per il paese e essere vista come quella con il marito che si scopa le pecore. Aiutatemi sono 2 settimane che sono in crisi esistenziale


Scusa ... ma tuo marito come lavoro cosa fa, il pastore?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Vi chiedo serietà, capitemi...


nel caso la domanda fosse seria, la risposta è che mio marito gestisce una cascina con suo padre e i suoi fratelli da quando era giovane. Ma non è questo il punto, il punto è cosa posso fare...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

povera pecora!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Chiama l'ente di protezione animali...!


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

tuo marito è sardo?

scusa ma è difficile crederti. 

forse potresti raccontarci  idettagli, per rendere la scena più credibile (dove l'hai visto, in che posizione, com'è che lui non ha visto te, sei proprio sicura che non stesse facendo altro, ecc...)

no, io non ci credo


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chiama l'ente di protezione animali...!


Mi pare un consiglio giusto


* L'associazione si batte contro ogni tipo di sfruttamento degli animali

* http://www.infolav.org/


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

io credo sia possibile tutto.... non mi stupisco più di nulla (i pronto soccorso sono pieni di cose assurde...)

beh, il punto è che se fosse realmente successo io avrei un senso di schifo esagerato.... ma consigli non so dartene...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Sia chiaro non è uno scherzo, non intendo farmi risatelle, sto impazzendo, se anche qua vengo presa in giro, immaginate nella vita reale, comprendetemi vi prego! Ho bisogno di serietà.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Sia chiaro non è uno scherzo, non intendo farmi risatelle, sto impazzendo, se anche qua vengo presa in giro, immaginate nella vita reale, comprendetemi vi prego! Ho bisogno di serietà.


La prima cosa che devi fare e' consultare un medico e fare le dovute analisi, e sono seria in questo momento, non scherzo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Ammettiamo che tu non sia un clone in vena burlona.

Che vuoi fare?!

In certe culture contadine queste cose esistono. Ricordo che NIno Manfredi confesso' di averlo fatto da ragazzo.

Tu conosci tuo marito: ti sembra persona che possa fare una cosa del genere?

Se si, ehhh...parlane con lui, e spiegagli che no, non si molestano gli animali, e no, ci sono tanti modi per esprimere la sessualità, ma finché sta in casa con te questo lo eviti!!!

Senno'...tienilo d'occhio. Magari è proprio una perversione, in questo caso...parlagliene! Diventa un problema a due, non solo piu' tuo o suo!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La prima cosa che devi fare e' consultare un medico e fare le dovute analisi, e sono seria in questo momento, non scherzo.


non so se ci sono encefaliti che passino da ovini a umani...ma concordo. Cautela, se fosse vero, ed analisi chimiche.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> tuo marito è sardo?
> 
> scusa ma è difficile crederti.
> 
> ...


Non sei simpatica. Sono sicura stesse facendo quell'atto non è un ipotesi.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa ... *ma tuo marito come lavoro cosa fa, il pastore? *


 
perchè, se anche fosse?! mica i pastori si fanno le pecore, voglio sperare!


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La prima cosa che devi fare e' consultare un medico e fare le dovute analisi, e sono seria in questo momento, non scherzo.


non credo ci sia trasmissione di malattie veneree uomo-pecora. Di fatto questo è più frequente nei rapporti tra soggetti della stessa specie. 

il problema qui non è certo infettivologico


----------



## Old sperella (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> perchè, se anche fosse?! mica i pastori si fanno le pecore, voglio sperare!


Era una pratica diffusa tra i pastori .


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La prima cosa che devi fare e' consultare un medico e fare le dovute analisi, e sono seria in questo momento, non scherzo.


Quando ti han tradito ti prendevano in giro le persone o ti cercavano di comprendere? Tieni conto che il mio caso è ancora pià grave, cretina.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> perchè, se anche fosse?! mica i pastori si fanno le pecore, voglio sperare!


... precisamente non so, ho vissuto sempre in citta ... pero' se ne son sentite di storielline in giro ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> perchè, se anche fosse?! mica i pastori si fanno le pecore, voglio sperare!


E i sardi si ?


----------



## Old sperella (27 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E i sardi si ?


credenze popolari  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Cara Disperata78, scusa le battute ma ci vuole un pò ad afferrare appieno questa storia. Altre due-tre persone hanno segnalato che queste cose esistono, quindi entro nell'ordine di idee che potrebbe essere vero e cerco di darti un consiglio. Hai ragione, è una faccenda che scotta parecchio perchè hai due figli piccoli e perchè non puoi certo raccontare in giro quel che è successo (vedi qua come abbiamo reagito). Io però non so come protrai riuscire ancora ad andarci a letto pensando a quel che è successo (l'immagine della pecora sarà sempre davanti ai tuoi occhi). Forse sei costretta a parlarne a lui, o ai genitori di lui (sempre che siano diversi da lui). Sul perdonare una perversione così e cercare di aiutarlo, non credo sia possibile, hai anche paura di come reagirebbe sapendolo. Cerca di renderti indipendente e mettiti in salvo in qualche modo.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che tu non sia un clone in vena burlona.
> 
> Che vuoi fare?!
> 
> ...


Pensavo di conoscerlo, ma di sicuro queste sono cose che non ti aspetti, io ho paura che mi uccida, non è una perversione normale, chi lo sa come reagirebbe.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Quando ti han tradito ti prendevano in giro le persone o ti cercavano di comprendere? Tieni conto che il mio caso è ancora pià grave, *cretina*.
















  brava, grazie ... io il consiglio te l'ho dato, poi fai tu.

 ... per quanto riguarda me, il mio caso: Quando ho scoperto che mio marito era stato con un'altra donna sono andata subito dal medico ed ho fatto tutte le anilisi del caso.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E i sardi si ?


Aspettavo questa battuta! In realtà mi è venuta perchè c'era una barzelletta molto popolare che parlava di qualcosa del genere. Chiedo scusa a tutti i sardi!!!


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Quando ti han tradito ti prendevano in giro le persone o ti cercavano di comprendere? Tieni conto che il mio caso è ancora pià grave, cretina.


 
non penso che Marì stesse scherzando.. credo sia un consiglio sensato...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Pensavo di conoscerlo, ma di sicuro queste sono cose che non ti aspetti, *io ho paura che mi uccida*, non è una perversione normale, chi lo sa come reagirebbe.


tuo marito è un violento?!


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non penso che Marì stesse scherzando.. credo sia un consiglio sensato...


Infatti non scherzavo.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Cara Disperata78, scusa le battute ma ci vuole un pò ad afferrare appieno questa storia. Altre due-tre persone hanno segnalato che queste cose esistono, quindi entro nell'ordine di idee che potrebbe essere vero e cerco di darti un consiglio. Hai ragione, è una faccenda che scotta parecchio perchè hai due figli piccoli e perchè non puoi certo raccontare in giro quel che è successo (vedi qua come abbiamo reagito). Io però non so come protrai riuscire ancora ad andarci a letto pensando a quel che è successo (l'immagine della pecora sarà sempre davanti ai tuoi occhi). Forse sei costretta a parlarne a lui, o ai genitori di lui (sempre che siano diversi da lui). Sul perdonare una perversione così e cercare di aiutarlo, non credo sia possibile, hai anche paura di come reagirebbe sapendolo. Cerca di renderti indipendente e mettiti in salvo in qualche modo.


Gli ho detto che ho la cistite forte e non sto bene, non è pensabile fare l'amore con un uomo così, eppure sembrerebbe normale se non fosse per quella cosa. I suoi genitori è forse la via migliore, ci avevo già pensato, ma non trovo il coraggio, ho pensato anche al suicidio e non mi era mai capitato, sono davvero persa.


----------



## Old sperella (27 Settembre 2008)

Se è una storia vera , consiglierei una capatina da un sessuologo , e anche le analisi per te disperata .
Se è una storia fasulla , ben poca fantasia .


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Infatti non scherzavo.


e allora perchè hai messo la faccina da diavoletto? non fare la furba.


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

vai da uno psicoterapeuta, magari uno ben lontano dal tuo paese e racconta tutto...troverai risposte più adatte e congrue alla vicenda, che, devi ammettere anche tu, ha dell'incredibile


P.s.: perchè hai pensato che potrebbe ammazzarti?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tuo marito è un violento?!


Assolutamente no, in tutti questi anni che ci conosciamo mai con un dito mi ha sfiorato, però ora lo vedo come un animale ho schifo a baciarlo, ho paura che si insospettisca però, che poi potrebbe averlo fatto chissà quante volte e chissà da quanto tempo e se anche i suoi fratelli fossero così, sto davvero male, andrò sicuramente da un psichiatra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Quando ti han tradito ti prendevano in giro le persone o ti cercavano di comprendere? Tieni conto che il mio caso è ancora pià grave, cretina.


 E tu che ne sai della storia di Mari'?

Nessuna persona chiederebbe consiglio qui per una cosa del genere se non informazioni per la separazione.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vai da uno psicoterapeuta, magari uno ben lontano dal tuo paese e racconta tutto...troverai risposte più adatte e congrue alla vicenda, che, devi ammettere anche tu, ha dell'incredibile
> 
> 
> P.s.: perchè hai pensato che potrebbe ammazzarti?


Non lo so penso di tutto in questi giorni, non sono più in mio controllo.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vai da uno psicoterapeuta, magari uno ben lontano dal tuo paese e racconta tutto...troverai risposte più adatte e congrue alla vicenda, che, devi ammettere anche tu, ha dell'incredibile
> 
> 
> P.s.: *perchè hai pensato che potrebbe ammazzarti?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Non lo so penso di tutto in questi giorni, non sono più in mio controllo.



certo, posso immaginare...ma non dare spazio a pensieri di uccisioni, suicidi...sennò fai peggio secondo me.


...tra cistiti e mal di testa puoi andare avanti a lungo prima che si insospettisca...stai quanto più tranquilla possibile.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai della storia di Mari'?
> 
> Nessuna persona chiederebbe consiglio qui per una cosa del genere se non informazioni per la separazione.


Ma io sicuramente mi separo ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che ho bisogno di parlarne di sfogarmi.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma io sicuramente mi separo ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che ho bisogno di parlarne di sfogarmi.


 
Hai ragione. Il punto è che non lo puoi dire a nessuno! E' una vergonga totale e forse è anche pericoloso! 

Guarda che se hai raccontato una fregnaccia vengo lì e vedi cosa ti faccio.


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vai da uno psicoterapeuta, magari uno ben lontano dal tuo paese e racconta tutto...troverai risposte più adatte e congrue alla vicenda, che, devi ammettere anche tu, ha dell'incredibile
> ...


----------



## Old Papero (27 Settembre 2008)

Mi viene in mente il film "Padre Padrone", la storia di Gavino Ledda, un bambino sardo, le sue esperienze di quando era un bambino di 6 anni sino       ai ventiquattro anni. Che dire... mi dispiace per te perchè dev'essere veramente traumatico trovarsi di fronte a una scena simile. Come ti hanno già suggerito secondo me è bene che tu ti rivolga a un sessuologo e/o uno psicoterapeuta... Lui ti consiglierà come muoverti con tuo marito. Non mi sembra tanto sana l'idea che hai che lui possa ammazzarti di botte... perchè dovrebbe?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

La realtà è che ormai la mia vita è rovinata, se non avessi figli sarei già scappata, ma lasciarli in mano a un mostro così, non è pensabile, molto probabilmente scappero con loro e non mi farò più vedere, per fortuna di problemi economici non ne ho. Forse lascierò una lettera con scritto tutto, se il mio cuore reggerà ancora, mi viene la tachicardia tre quattro volte al giorno quando lo ho vicino poi non riesco a stare calma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma io sicuramente mi separo ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che ho bisogno di parlarne di sfogarmi.


Veramente sembrava che tu volessi trovare modo di rielaborare questa cosa all'insaputa di lui come se fosse qualcsa su cui si possa passar sopra.

Non hai risposto come conosci la storia di Mari'.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che ho la cistite forte e non sto bene, non è pensabile fare l'amore con un uomo così, eppure sembrerebbe normale se non fosse per quella cosa. I suoi genitori è forse la via migliore, ci avevo già pensato, ma non trovo il coraggio, *ho pensato anche al suicidio* e non mi era mai capitato, sono davvero persa.


con due bimbi da crescere? suvvia...
seriamente, però; le analisi mi sembrano la miglior cosada fare ed anche la + sensata in questo momento.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente *il film "Padre Padrone"*, la storia di Gavino Ledda, un bambino sardo, le sue esperienze di quando era un bambino di 6 anni sino       ai ventiquattro anni. Che dire... mi dispiace per te perchè dev'essere veramente traumatico trovarsi di fronte a una scena simile. Come ti hanno già suggerito secondo me è bene che tu ti rivolga a un sessuologo e/o uno psicoterapeuta... Lui ti consiglierà come muoverti con tuo marito. Non mi sembra tanto sana l'idea che hai che lui possa ammazzarti di botte... perchè dovrebbe?


Anche a me.

Bellissimo film!


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che ho la cistite forte e non sto bene, non è pensabile fare l'amore con un uomo così, eppure sembrerebbe normale se non fosse per quella cosa. I suoi genitori è forse la via migliore, ci avevo già pensato, ma non trovo il coraggio, ho pensato anche al suicidio e non mi era mai capitato, sono davvero persa.


Perdonami....ma tutt'ora io stento a credere ad una cosa simile! Ma volendo ragionare x assurdo e sforzandomi di crederti, ti direi di parlargli e magari iniziare una terapia di coppia


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente sembrava che tu volessi trovare modo di rielaborare questa cosa all'insaputa di lui come se fosse qualcsa su cui si possa passar sopra.
> 
> * Non hai risposto come conosci la storia di Mari'.*


Persa lascia perdere, non fa niente.

Chissenefrega!


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Perdonami....ma tutt'ora io stento a credere ad una cosa simile! Ma volendo ragionare x assurdo e sforzandomi di crederti, ti direi di parlargli e magari iniziare *una terapia di coppia*


... con la pecora?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa lascia perdere, non fa niente.
> 
> Chissenefrega!


 E no ...a me frega.
E se qualcuno entra per prendere in giro almeno reciti bene la parte come ha dimostrato di saper fare altre volte.


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con la pecora?


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con la pecora?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E no ...a me frega.
> E se qualcuno entra per prendere in giro almeno reciti bene la parte *come ha dimostrato di saper fare altre volte.*



Tu credi/sospetti che ... ... ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente sembrava che tu volessi trovare modo di rielaborare questa cosa all'insaputa di lui come se fosse qualcsa su cui si possa passar sopra.
> 
> Non hai risposto come conosci la storia di Mari'.


In realtà non so cosa fare, ti è sembrato male, anzi malissimo, ovviamente voglio smascherare la storia ma con lontanza fisica, ora come ora ho paura di lui, magari non mi toccherebbe neanche ma la mia mente viaggia a 360°

La storia di Marì non la conosco, perchè dovrei?


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E no ...a me frega.
> *E se qualcuno entra per prendere in giro* almeno reciti bene la parte come ha dimostrato di saper fare altre volte.


Io ne sono sempre più convinta...mi pare una tale cretinata


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Scappare senza dire nulla ti prendi la parte del torto. 

Lo psichiatra può aiutarti a indicarti come trattare con lui, e poi manterrà la tua privacy. 

Forse prima di allontanarti da lì, ti conviene ritentare la stessa sorte che ti ha portato a scoprirlo, e fotografarlo nell'atto: se la cosa salta fuori (e non deve saltare fuori, ma non si sa mai) molte persone non ti crederanno, e sarà anche peggio. 

A quelli che perseverano nel consigliare le analisi: ma lo volete capire che è l'ultimo dei suoi  problemi? 1- si sarebbe già accorta di qualcosa 2- le malattie veneree che voi donne prendere dai vostri mariti traditori, non sono le stesse delle pecore! 3- se anche fosse, è l'ultimo problema!


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

O.T.



Mari' ha detto:


> Tu credi/sospetti che ... ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mistero si infittesce


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con la pecora?


 


Già! Ben detto!


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Scappare senza dire nulla ti prendi la parte del torto.
> 
> Lo psichiatra può aiutarti a indicarti come trattare con lui, e poi manterrà la tua privacy.
> 
> ...



... tanto sono animali cosi dolci, mansueti.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

di che colore era la pecora?


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

la nostra nuova amica ha già detto più volte che la storia è vera...se non le credete dovete abbandonare il 3d invece di iniziare con le battutelle da regazzine...



x pocahontas: quale sarebbe il suo primo problema? illuminami che non lo vedo...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> 
> il mistero si infittesce


... non per Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e qualcun altro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non per Persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ??????????


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Guardate che non sto prendendo in giro nessuno, se poi pensate che io sia qualcuno che ce l'ha con Marì o con qualcun altro vi sbagliate di grosso.


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Guardate che non sto prendendo in giro nessuno, se poi pensate che io sia qualcuno che ce l'ha con Marì o con qualcun altro vi sbagliate di grosso.



non ti preoccupare più di tanto...sono molto prevenute!


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> la nostra nuova amica ha già detto più volte che la storia è vera...se non le credete dovete abbandonare il 3d invece di iniziare con le battutelle da regazzine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma io sicuramente mi separo ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che ho bisogno di parlarne di sfogarmi.


 
Ragasuoli, secondo me è una bufala (rimanendo in tema).
Questa disperata ha una "buona padronanza" nel gestire gli interventi in questo forum... le risposte... addirittura fà caso anche alle faccine!!

Ha ragione P/R... come fai a sapere che Marì è stata tradita??

Non ti sarai mica letta tutto il forum??????????

Veramente racappricciante tutto ciò...


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la nostra nuova amica ha già detto più volte che la storia è vera...se non le credete dovete abbandonare il 3d invece di iniziare con le battutelle da regazzine...
> ...


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragasuoli, secondo me è una bufala (rimanendo in tema).
> Questa disperata ha una "buona padronanza" nel gestire gli interventi in questo forum... le risposte... addirittura fà caso anche alle faccine!!
> 
> Ha ragione P/R... come fai a sapere che Marì è stata tradita??
> ...



ma dai....ma che ci vuole a pensare che quelli che stanno qui sopra a scrivere sono stati traditi?
bisogna essere geni??
o cloni!


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragasuoli, secondo me è uan bufala (rimanendo in tema).
> Questa disperata ha una "buona padronanza" nel gestire gli interventi in questo forum... le risposte... addirittura fà caso anche alle faccine!!
> 
> Ha ragione P/R... come fai a sapere che Marì è stata tradita??
> ...


Hai visto Giulia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a me si nota subito che sono sono stata tradita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  invece a te lo devono chiedere  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Cose dell'altro mondo


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

io penso che qua qualcuno ha qualche mania di persecuzione, se vi è già capitato in questo forum di essere già stati burlati da qualcuno/a non è colpa mia e non dovete prendere in giro la mia storia, perchè è cattiveria ad un certo punto...


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Pocahontas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quindi tu ne fai solo un problema di visibilità...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> io penso che qua qualcuno ha qualche mania di persecuzione, se vi è già capitato in questo forum di essere già stati burlati da qualcuno/a non è colpa mia e non dovete prendere in giro la mia storia, perchè è cattiveria ad un certo punto...


Sarà anche cattiveria, ma tu hai un atteggiamentoun pò "sospetto"...dai delle risposte che mi convincono sempre meno....ma adesso puoi stare tranquilla....Hai trovato un avvocato!
PS. Noi saremo cattive, ma tu dando della cretina a Mari sei stata maleducata


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragasuoli, secondo me è una bufala (rimanendo in tema).
> Questa disperata ha una "buona padronanza" nel gestire gli interventi in questo forum... le risposte... addirittura fà caso anche alle faccine!!
> 
> Ha ragione P/R... come fai a sapere che Marì è stata tradita??
> ...


Buona padronanza del forum? Ma poi con sta Marì avete stufato, chiedete a qualche amministratore vi dirà chiaramente che non sono un clone. Io semplicemente le ho risposto in quel modo perchè volevo farle capire come è bello essere presi in giro se si è traditi, ipotizzavo che fosse stata tradita, un po' tutti nell'arco di una vita abbiamo avuto a che fare con tradimenti et simila, ma forse qua c'è qualche storia sotto, io non c'entro niente con sto forum, la mia storia non è un'invenzione ahimè, purtroppo è la cruda realtà.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Sarà anche cattiveria, ma tu hai un atteggiamentoun pò "sospetto"...dai delle risposte che mi convincono sempre meno....ma adesso puoi stare tranquilla....Hai trovato un avvocato!
> PS. Noi saremo cattive, ma tu dando della cretina a Mari sei stata maleducata


Bhè ma guarda che al posto di prendere in giro si potrebbe anche comprendere certe situazioni senza essere acidi per storie proprie passate. Basta un semplice "cretina" per essere maleducati? Che mondo di santi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Buona padronanza del forum. Ma poi con sta Marì avete stufato, chiedete a qualche amministratore vi dirà chiaramente che non sono un clone. Io semplicemente le ho risposto in quel modo, perchè le volevo far capire come è bello essere presi in giro se si è traditi, ipotizzavo che fosse stata tradita, un po' tutti nell'arco di una vita abbiamo avuto a che fare con tradimenti et simila, ma forse qua c'è qualche storia sotto, io non c'entro niente con sto forum, la mia storia non è un'invenzione ahimè, purtroppo è la cruda realtà.


 
lascia stare..piuttosto se problemi economici non ne hai...spostati da qualche parte con i bimbi dicendo che si va a fare una gita e che papà è imoegnato per lavoro e non viene e a lui scrivi una lettera in cui gli dici che hai visto tutto, che è un comportamento che ti ha choccata e che sei andata via per timore delle reazioni...potrebbe essere un inizio


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lascia stare..piuttosto se problemi economici non ne hai...spostati da qualche parte con i bimbi dicendo che si va a fare una gita e che papà è imoegnato per lavoro e non viene e a lui scrivi una lettera in cui gli dici che hai visto tutto, che è un comportamento che ti ha choccata e che sei andata via per timore delle reazioni...potrebbe essere un inizio


no!
in qualità di suo avvocato le consiglio di non dire nulla a nessuno e di venire sempre qui tutte le volte che vorrà sfogarsi...non ci sono solo i limitati


e con questo vi saluto e vado a vendemmiare


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lascia stare..piuttosto se problemi economici non ne hai...spostati da qualche parte con i bimbi dicendo che si va a fare una gita e che papà è imoegnato per lavoro e non viene e a lui scrivi una lettera in cui gli dici che hai visto tutto, che è un comportamento che ti ha choccata e che sei andata via per timore delle reazioni...potrebbe essere un inizio


è un consiglio di cui terrò conto. come già detto ne parlerò con dottore, poi vedrò il da farsi. Per ora vi saluto e vi farò sapere in seguito. Ringrazio chi in qualche modo mi è stato d'aiuto, per gli altri non so che dire, sappiate che non sono qui per scherzare su di voi, se poi vi sentite presi in giro non so che dirvi...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa ... ma tuo marito come lavoro cosa fa, il pastore?





Mari' ha detto:


> La prima cosa che devi fare e' consultare un medico e fare le dovute analisi, e sono seria in questo momento, non scherzo.


Disperata78 ... nei miei interventi/risposte come noterai non vi era nessun prendere in giro, ero seria e ti ho dato un consiglio ... tu come ringraziamento mi hai dato della cretina ... ti pare bello?


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Bhè ma guarda che al posto di prendere in giro si potrebbe anche comprendere certe situazioni senza essere acidi per storie proprie passate. Basta un semplice "cretina" per essere maleducati? Che mondo di santi...


 
Veramente qui siamo tutti stati o traditi o traditori e ho sempre visto solidarietà e non cattiveria...No,non siamo santi...ma dare della cretina è comunque da maleducati....A meno che tu non abbia una tua idea personale sulla maleducazione!
Ps: sempre ammesso che sia vero, come fai a dormire nello stesso letto di un pervertito? Perchè di questo si tratta


----------



## Lettrice (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no!
> in qualità di suo avvocato le consiglio di non dire nulla a nessuno e di venire sempre qui tutte le volte che vorrà sfogarsi...non ci sono solo i limitati
> 
> 
> *e con questo vi saluto e vado a vendemmiare*


Beato


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no!
> in qualità di suo avvocato le consiglio di non dire nulla a nessuno e di venire sempre qui tutte le volte che vorrà sfogarsi...non ci sono solo i limitati
> 
> 
> e con questo vi saluto e vado a vendemmiare


Come avvocato le hai dato un consiglio pessimo....dovrebbe rimanere con lui secondo te?????


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beato



...se fossi un pò più vicina, ti verrei a prendere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no!
> in qualità di suo avvocato le consiglio di non dire nulla a nessuno e di venire sempre qui tutte le volte che vorrà sfogarsi...non ci sono solo i limitati
> 
> 
> e con questo vi saluto e vado a vendemmiare


 
che vino fai?
passo poi col fiorino fuori al cancello


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no!
> in qualità di suo avvocato le consiglio di non dire nulla a nessuno e di venire sempre qui tutte le volte che vorrà sfogarsi...non ci sono solo i limitati
> 
> 
> e con questo vi saluto e vado a vendemmiare


in qualità di che? ma va te cocc


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Come avvocato le hai dato un consiglio pessimo....dovrebbe rimanere con lui secondo te?????



rileggi tutto, e soffermati su quello che ho scritto...

ciao


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che vino fai?
> passo poi col fiorino fuori al cancello



vado a solopaca da amici....


(clone a me??
io le cose le devo dire in prima persona sennò che gusto c'è...eccoli...bye)


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai visto Giulia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara... è questione di stile... io le corna le sò portare!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: ... ma le pecore hanno le corna???? Ah noooo!  le corna le ha la moglie del pecoraio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vado a solopaca da amici....
> 
> 
> (clone a me??
> io le cose le devo dire in prima persona sennò che gusto c'è...eccoli...bye)


 sei un cane sciolto


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> As*solutamente no, in tutti questi anni che ci conosciamo mai con un dito mi ha sfiorato*, però ora lo vedo come un animale ho schifo a baciarlo, ho paura che si insospettisca però, che poi potrebbe averlo fatto chissà quante volte e chissà da quanto tempo e se anche i suoi fratelli fossero così, sto davvero male, andrò sicuramente da un psichiatra.


scusa, ma allora perché pensi ti possa uccidere?

Non è che sei un po'...fuori controllo?


----------



## Old ilary (27 Settembre 2008)

beh dai, avrà semplicemente soddisfatto una sua fantasia erotica.!!! avresti preferito un tradimento normale? che fine ha fatto la pecorella?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

me lo chiedevo anch'io, povera bestia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> beh dai, avrà semplicemente soddisfatto una sua fantasia erotica.!!! avresti preferito un tradimento normale? che fine ha fatto la pecorella?


Lo preferirebbe chiunque.
Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Settembre 2008)

con gli animali non vale....io ai tempi della mia ultima ragazza mi baciavo spesso col mio cane ma lei non diceva niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> con gli animali non vale....io ai tempi della mia ultima ragazza mi baciavo spesso col mio cane ma lei non diceva niente


Che schifo


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che schifo


 invece era dolcissimo
ed era pure maschio
quindi avrei tendenze gay????


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> invece era dolcissimo
> ed era pure maschio
> quindi avrei tendenze gay????
















   io lo faccio con la mia rottweiler femmina di quasi 70KG  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   oltre che con il maschietto dobermann  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ti capisco!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Settembre 2008)

parlando seriamente spero 
1)che il marito sia almeno sardo
2) che sia uno post scherzo.....senno c'e da preoccuparsi


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo anch'io, povera bestia...



E no Verena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la pecora e' un Animale ... la vera Bestia e' l'Uomo che si accoppia con un Animale.


----------



## Old sperella (27 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *parlando seriamente spero *
> *1)che il marito sia almeno sardo*
> 2) che sia uno post scherzo.....senno c'e da preoccuparsi


oh ma guardate che i sardi non si trombano mica le pecore eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Era usanza di alcuni pastori ( e non penso solo sardi ) in passato ,quando rimanevano per mesi senza contatti con il mondo civile , ma non è un'abitudine dell' "uomo sardo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

Se ne sono dette di tutti i colori:
-chi si chiedeva se lui facesse il pastore, se fosse sardo
-chi se la prendeva per questa sorta di discriminazione sui sardi
-chi parlava di malattie venereee trasmesse dalla pecora
-chi chiedeva il colore della pecora
-chi consigliava di avvertire la protezione animali
-chi si chiedeva che fine avesse fatto la pecora (ma sarà stata sempre la stessa, o di volta in volta cambiava?)
-chi cercava di riportare la situazione a una sorta di accettazione, dicendo con aria saputa "era un'usanza diffusa..." (assì?!)

Insomma, ci siamo anche divertiti. Sperando che fosse una bufala (altra battuta esilarante che è stata fatta...)
Ma magari non lo è. In tal caso speriamo che disperata ci scriva ancora, e di poterla aiutare...


----------



## Old evergreen (28 Settembre 2008)

giuro che se mi capitasse una cosa del genere...cioe' lei mi dicesse che riesce a controllare le sue pulsioni..ed ha un cane..be' una polpetta alla stricnina gliel ammollo...alla bestiola e' chiaro!!!


----------



## Old fatanera (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Sono in crisi esistenziale, questa storia è davvero incredibile, io stessa stento a crederci, non so a chi dirlo, mi vergogno terribilmente, mi sento disorientata, perciò ho deciso di scrivere qui il tradimento di mio marito. Allora io sono stata sempre una "rigida" non ho mai ammesso le corna, l'ho sempre spronato a dirmi la verità, ebbene tutto sembrava normale, lui mi diceva che ogni tanto sentiva il bisogno che tutti gli uomini in generale sentono, "la libido come pulsione suprema", però stando a quel che diceva non mi avrebbe mai tradita con nessuna, eppure non sono andate proprio così le cose.2 settimane fa torno da lavoro 3 ore prima del solito, così decido di passare a lavoro da mio marito, mi precipito da lui e il mio cervello e il mio cuore si sono frantumati: mio marito mi tradiva con una pecora, ora so che è una cosa d'altri tempi, però io non so che dire, non so cosa fare, abbiamo 2 figli piccoli, ho paura di raccontare in giro questa storia, ho paura di dir lui che ho visto cosa stava facendo con quella pecora, ho paura che mi ammazzi!  è sicuramente fuori di sè.
> Mi sento quasi in colpa, come se fossero stati i miei probizionismi a non fargli fare le sue scappatelle con altre donne e allora ha compiuto questo orribile atto, cosa posso fare? Di raccontarlo alle persone che conosco non ne ho la minima intenzione, tutti sappiamo come la gente parla, non voglio passare per il paese e essere vista come quella con il marito che si scopa le pecore. Aiutatemi sono 2 settimane che sono in crisi esistenziale



Scusami ma spesso è difficile credere a quello che si scrive su internet. 

Comunque la "zoofilia" è una perversione ma non fa parte della psicopatologia, se non in casi 				estremi, il DSM IV ( Manuale Diagnostico e Statistico dei 				Disturbi Mentali) non 				la riconosce come tale.

Dal mio manuale di psicopatologia:

Bestialità ( zoofilia)
Questa descrive qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con animali;è rara ed è un reato punibile. E' più probabile che in essa indulgano individui con limitate capacità intellettive e con opportunità sociali ridotte, per i quali l'accostarsi agli animali è facile, per esempio, un timido ragazzo handicappato che vive in una fattoria.
 

Se è tutto vero rivolgiti ad uno specialista il quale saprà consigliarti.


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> giuro che se mi capitasse una cosa del genere...cioe' lei mi dicesse che riesce a controllare le sue pulsioni..ed ha un cane..be' *una polpetta alla stricnina gliel ammollo...alla bestiola e' chiaro!!!*


CRUDELE ... chi non rispetta gli animali non rispetta nemmeno gli esseri umani.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*La crudeltà verso gli animali è tirocinio della crudeltà contro gli  uomini. *
(Publio Ovidio Nasone)


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Scusami ma spesso è difficile credere a quello che si scrive su internet.
> 
> Comunque la "zoofilia" è una perversione ma non fa parte della psicopatologia, se non in casi                 estremi, il DSM IV ( Manuale Diagnostico e Statistico dei                 Disturbi Mentali) non                 la riconosce come tale.
> 
> ...


Io gli manderei (al tipino) le associazioni Animaliste  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gli farebbero cambiare idea nell'abusare di un animale indifeso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CRUDELE ... chi non rispetta gli animali non rispetta nemmeno gli esseri umani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma la bestiola non è il marito, in questo caso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> parlando seriamente spero
> *1)che il marito sia almeno sardo*
> 2) che sia uno post scherzo.....senno c'e da preoccuparsi



li avete fracassati.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Bestialità ( zoofilia)
> Questa descrive qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con animali;è rara ed è un reato punibile. E' più probabile che in essa indulgano individui con limitate capacità intellettive e con opportunità sociali ridotte, per i quali l'accostarsi agli animali è facile, per esempio, un timido ragazzo handicappato che vive in una fattoria.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fatanera (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io gli manderei (al tipino) le associazioni Animaliste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo una malattia è una malattia lui non ha colpe.

C'è anche di peggio.. ma peggio peggio eh.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

premesso che non credo a una parola, facciamo finta che sia sposata con l'ultimo troglodita presente sulla terra.

che soluzioni vai cercando in un forum, a un problema del genere?

lascialo, denuncialo, e porta la pecora dal veterinario.

fine della storia.


----------



## Old evergreen (28 Settembre 2008)

oddio..mica sono crudele con gli animali..chiaro!  ma se il cane puo' essere l'amante ? capisci..la gelosia!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Purtroppo una malattia è una malattia lui non ha colpe.
> 
> *C'è anche di peggio*.. ma peggio peggio eh.


Verissimo. La pedofilia, sicuramente è peggio (rientra tra le malattie?). Se anche fosse, scoprendo che il proprio compagno è pedofilo lo si cerca di aiutare o lo si fa finire in galera mangiando la chiave?


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Verissimo. La pedofilia, sicuramente è peggio (rientra tra le malattie?). Se anche fosse, scoprendo che il proprio compagno è pedofilo lo si cerca di aiutare o lo si fa finire in galera mangiando la chiave?


 
Io lo eliminerei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Io lo eliminerei

























di base sono d'accordo. il problema è che poi finiresti in galera tu, purtroppo. meglio farci finire lui, non in isolamento.


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Purtroppo una malattia è una malattia lui non ha colpe.
> *
> C'è anche di peggio.. ma peggio peggio eh*.


Lo so, prima/tempo fa mi interessavo di animalismo ed ho sentito cose accaponare la pelle.


----------



## Old fatanera (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Verissimo. La pedofilia, sicuramente è peggio (rientra tra le malattie?). Se anche fosse, scoprendo che il proprio compagno è pedofilo lo si cerca di aiutare o lo si fa finire in galera mangiando la chiave?



Ti rispondo da psicoanalista: se un paziente si rivolge allo specialista affermando di voler guarire questo non può denunciarlo ( segreto professionale, giuramento di Ippocrate)  ma deve lavorare su quella parte che lo ha indotto a rivolgersi a lui.
La pedofilia è un disturbo mentale si, una moglie o chiccessia può comportarsi come lo psicanalista, ma comunque bisogna rivolgersi a chi gli compete, non si può fare tutto da se. Poi coscienza di ognuno.
( es. i preti pedofili nel servizio delle Iene qualche tempo fa meriterebbero la pena di morte, a mio avviso ).

Per quanto riguarda le perversioni oltre la pedofilia, c'è la necrofilia ad es.
Cioè alcuni ( pochissimi ) riescono ad avere orgasmi solo struprando i cadaveri, alcuni serial killer vivono relazioni amorose per giorni con i cadaveri prima di sezionarli.
E poi c'è il feticismo estremo, vampirismo, cannibalismo..

La realtà supera sempre la fantasia..


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di base sono d'accordo. il problema è che poi finiresti in galera tu, purtroppo. meglio farci finire lui, non in isolamento.


 
Ho capito... un sexy-party!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da psicoanalista: _se un paziente si rivolge allo specialista affermando di voler guarire questo non può denunciarlo ( segreto professionale, giuramento di Ippocrate)  ma deve lavorare su quella parte che lo ha indotto a rivolgersi a lui.
> La pedofilia è un disturbo mentale si, una moglie o chiccessia può comportarsi come lo psicanalista, ma comunque bisogna rivolgersi a chi gli compete, non si può fare tutto da se_ . Poi coscienza di ognuno.
> ( *es. i preti pedofili nel servizio delle Iene qualche tempo fa meriterebbero la pena di morte, a mio avviso* ).
> 
> ...


immaginavo (anche se non lo trovo giusto laddove la "confessione" del paziente rappresenti o abbia rappresentato pericolo per gli altri... ma tant'è.) In ogni caso lo moglie/compagna che sia, non ha nessun obbligo di segreto professionale, anzi... non denunciandolo, si rende complice.

*( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con nessun pedofilo riuscirei ad avere pietà...)*

*già... il primo a venirmi in mente è Issei Sagawa (il giapponese che nei primi anni 80 si macchiò di omicidio, cannibalismo e necrofilia con una collega d'università, in francia).  E dire che è a piede libero, e lo fu dopo appena tre anni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ho capito... un sexy-party!


esattamente


----------



## Old fatanera (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> immaginavo *(anche se non lo trovo giusto laddove la "confessione" del paziente rappresenti o abbia rappresentato pericolo per gli altri... *ma tant'è.) In ogni caso lo moglie/compagna che sia, non ha nessun obbligo di segreto professionale, anzi... non denunciandolo, si rende complice.
> 
> *(
> 
> ...


Io non so se sarei capace di tenere in cura un pedofilo. Ma è presto per dirlo, mi manca la cosa fondamentale per esercitare, ossia la terapia su me stessa.
Anche se è un po' come l'oncologo, qualcuno deve pur farlo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*????*



evergreen ha detto:


> oddio..mica sono crudele con gli animali..chiaro! ma se il cane puo' essere l'amante ? capisci..la gelosia!!


 
Gelosia di che di una perversione in cui "l'altra parte é inconsapevole"... ?  Credo che a qualunque donna la prima sensazione che verrebbe in mente NON sia proprio la gelosia...!

Non entro nel merito perché come é stato ben detto noi non possiamo dire o consigliare nulla...... questa donna deve vedersela con la sua realtà  coniugale che, se vera, é parecchio compromessa, soprattutto se non esiste un rapporto di suddittanza morale verso il marito.
Comunque se a quest'uomo sta bene farsi una pecora pur  avendo una moglie senza ha problemi di rifiuto sessuale, direi che il problema é totalmente di ordine psicoterapeutico...  
Bruja


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gelosia di che di una perversione in cui "l'altra parte é inconsapevole"... ?  Credo che a qualunque donna la prima sensazione che verrebbe in mente NON sia proprio la gelosia...!
> 
> Non entro nel merito perché come é stato ben detto noi non possiamo dire o consigliare nulla...... questa donna deve vedersela con la sua realtà  coniugale che, se vera, é parecchio compromessa, soprattutto se non esiste un rapporto di suddittanza morale verso il marito.
> Comunque se a quest'uomo sta bene farsi una pecora pur  avendo una moglie senza ha problemi di rifiuto sessuale, direi che il problema é totalmente di ordine psicoterapeutico...
> Bruja



sono d'accordo.

...e secondo te, prioritariamente, deve lasciarlo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Io non so se sarei capace di tenere in cura un pedofilo. Ma è presto per dirlo, mi manca la cosa fondamentale per esercitare, ossia la terapia su me stessa.
> Anche se è un po' come l'oncologo, qualcuno deve pur farlo.


eticamente parlando, potresti rifiutare?
mi rendo comunque conto che sia una questione spinosa, per te e per esercita o eserciterà la tua professione.
ma con l'oncologo, avresti in comune solo il distacco, in questo caso. l'oncologo cura un malato di cancro, vittima di una malattia che non lo porta ad essere quanto di più disgustoso e inumano possa esistere al mondo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...e secondo te, prioritariamente, deve lasciarlo?


sì! (e prendersi cura della pecora...)


----------



## Old fatanera (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eticamente parlando, potresti rifiutare?
> mi rendo comunque conto che sia una questione spinosa, per te e per esercita o eserciterà la tua professione.
> ma con l'oncologo, avresti in comune solo il distacco, in questo caso. l'oncologo cura un malato di cancro, vittima di una malattia che non lo porta ad essere quanto di più disgustoso e inumano possa esistere al mondo.


Si potrei rifiutarmi. A meno che non lavori in una struttura pubblica come psicologa. Lo psicoanalista è sempre e solo privato.
Il mio esempio con l'oncologo voleva sottolineare il peggio della malattia che c'è. Ad uno è fisica ad un altro è mentale..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Si potrei rifiutarmi. A meno che non lavori in una struttura pubblica come psicologa. Lo psicoanalista è sempre e solo privato.
> Il mio esempio con l'oncologo voleva sottolineare il peggio della malattia che c'è. Ad uno è fisica ad un altro è mentale..


comprendo. immagino rimanga una questione comunque difficile (per me non lo sarebbe, ma da non addetta ai lavori, non fa testo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

sì, questo l'avevo capito. andavo oltre, pensando alle... "conseguenze" delle due malattie...


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì! (e prendersi cura della pecora...)



io non le avrei tutte ste sicurezze...

hanno 2 bambini: come si potrebbe ipotizzare una vita che non contempli più l'esistenza del padre dei propri figli? perchè la conseguenza diretta di questo gesto (la fuga) dovrebbe essere totale...prende i figli e lo abbandona per sempre, ma...immagino non possa andare così, quindi un aiuto nella visione della storia è necessario e indispensabile, magari ovviamente si lasceranno, ma l'impostazione deve essere adeguata, e non dettata dagli impulsi emotivi, seppur sacrosanti.


----------



## Old evergreen (28 Settembre 2008)

ma insomma la pecorina e' una pratica sessuale illegale? da malati?


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> ma insomma la pecorina e' una pratica sessuale illegale? da malati?



per quelle piene di lana che fanno la transumanza (o facevano...) sì! 
è da malati,
 per tutte le altre, no


----------



## Old evergreen (28 Settembre 2008)

ahh meno male...pero' pecorina viene da pecora...quindi si fa..cioe' c'e' attinenza! vabbe' usero' un altro sinonimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gelosia di che di una perversione in cui "l'altra parte é inconsapevole"... ? Credo che a qualunque donna la prima sensazione che verrebbe in mente NON sia proprio la gelosia...!
> 
> Non entro nel merito perché come é stato ben detto noi non possiamo dire o consigliare nulla...... questa donna deve vedersela con la sua realtà coniugale che, se vera, é parecchio compromessa, soprattutto se non esiste un rapporto di suddittanza morale verso il marito.
> Comunque se a quest'uomo sta bene farsi una pecora *pur avendo una moglie senza ha problemi di rifiuto sessuale*, direi che il problema é totalmente di ordine psicoterapeutico...
> Bruja


 Perché se la moglie rifiutasse il sesso o se lui fosse single sarebbe normale???


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*......*



Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...e secondo te, prioritariamente, deve lasciarlo?


Deve capire se, dopo giusta terapia, sia recuperabile.... !!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> io non le avrei tutte ste sicurezze...
> 
> hanno 2 bambini: *come si potrebbe ipotizzare una vita che non contempli più l'esistenza del padre dei propri figli?* perchè la conseguenza diretta di questo gesto (la fuga) dovrebbe essere totale...prende i figli e lo abbandona per sempre, ma...immagino non possa andare così, quindi un aiuto nella visione della storia è necessario e indispensabile, magari ovviamente si lasceranno, ma l'impostazione deve essere adeguata, e non dettata dagli impulsi emotivi, seppur sacrosanti.


Si può ipotizzare benissimo.
Il padre non è colui che ha contribuito alla generazione, ma colui che costituisce la figura di riferimento maschile per i figli (v. Inseminazione assistita, adozioni, e milioni di figli di ragazze madri...).
Che figura di riferimento maschile è quell'uomo (ipotetico)???
Io non vorrei neppure che i figli ci stessero vicino.
Ma vi immaginate una passeggiata coi bambini e una carezza a un animale????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old ilary (28 Settembre 2008)

cmq è sicuro tutta una BUFALA, questa cosa l'ho vista uno di quei brevi telefilm su canale 5! Lui ke si tromba una pecora a lavoro e se ne innamora pure....


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*fai confusione*



evergreen ha detto:


> ma insomma la pecorina e' una pratica sessuale illegale? da malati?


 
Non trattiamo di "pecorina" ma di pecore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve capire se, dopo giusta terapia, sia recuperabile.... !!
> Bruja


 Recuperare cosaaaaaaaaaa????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stai scherzando????????????????
Si perdona molto a un uomo che si ama ...a volte anche l'imperdonabile ...ma qui siamo a livelli di disgusto insuperabili.
Lui si dovrà ben curare, ma non credo siano più problemi che riguardino ...questa ipotetica lei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> cmq è sicuro tutta una BUFALA, questa cosa l'ho vista uno di quei brevi telefilm su canale 5! Lui ke si tromba una pecora a lavoro e se ne innamora pure....


Questo per me è certo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*No*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché se la moglie rifiutasse il sesso o se lui fosse single sarebbe normale???


Non era un'opzione, era a testimonianza che avrebbe una famiglia normale e certe pratiche possono, estremizzando, vengono associate, secondo il pensiero comune, a persona che vivono in stato di isolamento per lunghi periodi.... per assurdo certi carcerati non sono pederasti ma posso avere pratiche omosessuali per stato di necessità. 
Bruja


----------



## Old evergreen (28 Settembre 2008)

si ma il nome deriva dalla pecora...gli inglesi usano il termine dogstyle


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve capire se, dopo giusta terapia, sia recuperabile.... !!
> Bruja



si...purtroppo per lei, ma deve anche aiutarlo ora, deve rivolgersi obbligatoriamente aqualcuno capace di indicarle delle modalità relazionali ad hoc, (che poi non ci voglia stare più, ci sta senz'altro ma è un'altra questione)


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Recuperare cosaaaaaaaaaa????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Stai scherzando????????????????
> Si perdona molto a un uomo che si ama ...a volte anche l'imperdonabile ...ma qui siamo a livelli di disgusto insuperabili.
> Lui si dovrà ben curare, ma non credo siano più problemi che riguardino ...questa ipotetica lei.


Non scherzo sto solo pensando che la decisione tocca alla moglie, vera o ipotetica che sia, perché  se l'avesse già deciso non starebbe qui a chiedere consigli...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non era un'opzione, era a testimonianza che avrebbe una famiglia normale e certe pratiche possono, estremizzando, vengono associate, secondo il pensiero comune, a persona che vivono in stato di isolamento per lunghi periodi.... per assurdo certi carcerati non sono pederasti ma posso avere pratiche omosessuali per stato di necessità.
> Bruja


 Insomma ...necessità..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è sempre scelta.
Non si tratta comunque di cose paragonabili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si...purtroppo per lei, ma deve anche aiutarlo ora, deve rivolgersi obbligatoriamente aqualcuno capace di indicarle delle modalità relazionali ad hoc, (che poi non ci voglia stare più, ci sta senz'altro ma è un'altra questione)





Bruja ha detto:


> Non scherzo sto solo pensando che la decisione tocca alla moglie, vera o ipotetica che sia, perché se l'avesse già deciso non starebbe qui a chiedere consigli...
> Bruja


Lei (stiamo sempre parlando del personaggio del racconto) non è la mamma, non ha dovere di prendersene cura.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può ipotizzare benissimo.
> Il padre non è colui che ha contribuito alla generazione, ma colui che costituisce la figura di riferimento maschile per i figli (v. Inseminazione assistita, adozioni, e milioni di figli di ragazze madri...).
> Che figura di riferimento maschile è quell'uomo (ipotetico)???
> Io non vorrei neppure che i figli ci stessero vicino.
> Ma vi immaginate una passeggiata coi bambini e una carezza a un animale????!!!!!!!!!



mi sembra che disperata non abbia mai avuto nessun segno, nessun segnale, nessuna devianza, che le avrebbe potuto fare sospettare qualcosa...
e questo la dice lunga...

non sono analista, ma riesco a immaginare che certi comportamenti malati, possano essere confinati a sè stessi da qualche parte nella mente, senza dover necessariamente compromettere TUTTI i comportamenti di quella mente...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei (stiamo sempre parlando del personaggio del racconto) non è la mamma, non ha dovere di prendersene cura.


Tutte motivazioni più che ragionevoli le tue, ma questa donna é a domandare pareri.... quindi ha dubbi.. e pare evidente che NON abbia preso una decisione definitiva.
Questo, in caso, fa pensare....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutte motivazioni più che ragionevoli le tue, ma questa donna é a domandare pareri.... quindi ha dubbi.. e pare evidente che NON abbia preso una decisione definitiva.
> Questo, in caso, fa pensare....
> Bruja


...che abbia problemi anche lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mi sembra che disperata non abbia mai avuto nessun segno, nessun segnale, nessuna devianza, che le avrebbe potuto fare sospettare qualcosa...
> e questo la dice lunga...
> 
> non sono analista, ma riesco a immaginare che certi comportamenti malati, possano essere confinati a sè stessi da qualche parte nella mente, senza dover necessariamente compromettere TUTTI i comportamenti di quella mente...


Chi se ne frega se usa correttamente le posate o guida con prudenza o è un gra lavoratore....la sessualità è la persona ...non vorrei che un uomo del genere regalasse neppure un orsetto a Natale...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...che abbia problemi anche lei?


 
Potrebbe essere un'opzione... comunque non mi é chiaro se lei abbia anche timore di quest'uomo!
Bruja


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega se usa correttamente le posate o guida con prudenza o è un gra lavoratore....la sessualità è la persona ...non vorrei che un uomo del genere regalasse neppure un orsetto a Natale...



Ma come chissenefrega?

la sessualità tra di loro, prima che lei vedesse, non aveva problemi (almeno così dice...)
magari è un ottimo padre e i suoi figli lo amano
magari è un gran lavoratore onesto
magari non ha mai tradito la moglie (perchè almeno ocn la pecora tradimento non è!)


...e invece per te andrebbe eliminato dalla faccia della terra...che gli spieghiamo ai bambini?
-voxtro padre si fa le pecore e quindi voi non potrete più avere un padre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Ma come chissenefrega?
> 
> la sessualità tra di loro, prima che lei vedesse, non aveva problemi (almeno così dice...)
> magari è un ottimo padre e i suoi figli lo amano
> ...


 Il fatto stesso che sia una cosa da non potersi spiegare né ai bambini né agli altri familiari fa ben capire che è cosa che va ben oltre il tradimento.
E' tradimento solo se ci si innamora?
Non è tradimento scoprire una sessualità perversa? Il pensiero di aver fatto sesso con chi può farlo in quel modo non pensi che faccia mettere in discussione tutto il vissuto?
Ma il senso del ribrezzo nei confronti di una cosa del genere non riesci a percepirlo?
Probabilmente esistono persone che prevedono una cosa del genere come una variante trasgressiva e arrivano a credere che non influenzi la totalità di una persona una sessualità vissuta in questo modo.
Mi dispiace davvero per costoro.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto stesso che sia una cosa da non potersi spiegare né ai bambini né agli altri familiari fa ben capire che è cosa che va ben oltre il tradimento.
> E' tradimento solo se ci si innamora?
> Non è tradimento scoprire una sessualità perversa? Il pensiero di aver fatto sesso con chi può farlo in quel modo non pensi che faccia mettere in discussione tutto il vissuto?
> Ma il senso del ribrezzo nei confronti di una cosa del genere non riesci a percepirlo?
> ...



a me dispiace per te, che tutte le volte che sei a cospetto di una cosa fuori dalla TUA norma la devi per forza identificare da buttare e basta per tutti, non necessariamente il ribrezzo che potrai provare tu sarà uguale al mio, e vivadio,  (e su questo non avresti dovuto avere dubbi, ormai...)


non ha semplicemente fatto sesso...c'ha fatto due figli, e ripeto, se non lo avesse visto, non avrebbe supposto nulla...e questo invece non lo commenti mai


questa donna (fatto salvo che io considero la storia vera e non una bufala...) starà soffrendo come un cane, e se credi di starla ad aiutare, secondo me invece, non le stai fecendo un buon servizio.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2008)

allucinante è dire poco... ne ho viste di ogni ma questa ancora mi manca e spero davvero non mi capiti mai perché non saprei davvero come reagire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> a me dispiace per te, che tutte le volte che sei a cospetto di una cosa fuori dalla TUA norma la devi per forza identificare da buttare e basta per tutti, non necessariamente il ribrezzo che potrai provare tu sarà uguale al mio, e vivadio, (e su questo non avresti dovuto avere dubbi, ormai...)
> 
> 
> non ha semplicemente fatto sesso...c'ha fatto due figli, e ripeto, se non lo avesse visto, non avrebbe supposto nulla...e questo invece non lo commenti mai
> ...


Ognuno reagisce per come è fatto.
Sono contenta di non considerare accettabile il sesso con gli animali.
La storia credo che non sia vera. Ma ho risposto come se fosse vera.
Alla donna che dovesse vivere una cosa del genere non mi sognerei mai di dire di valutare che in fondo suo marito è un buon uomo e bisogna capirlo perché potrebbe perfino pensare di colpevolizzarsi lei per non averlo adeguatamente soddisfatto.
Le direi che ha tutti i diritti di chiudere immediatamente ogni rapporto e le ho consigliato di rivolgersi a un avvocato che le consiglierà come agire.
Ma via un po' di serietà e di senso della realtà!
Io non farei mai stare i bambini da soli con un uomo del genere! E che lei non avesse percepito nella prima non significa nulla, mica era nella testa di lui per conoscere i suoi pensieri e le sue fantasie!
Giocare a fare i progressisti dà forse qualche soddisfazione, ma non vedo che progresso e apertura si possa esercitare su questo argomento!


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce per come è fatto.
> Sono contenta di non considerare accettabile il sesso con gli animali.
> La storia credo che non sia vera. Ma ho risposto come se fosse vera.
> Alla donna che dovesse vivere una cosa del genere non mi sognerei mai di dire di valutare che in fondo suo marito è un buon uomo e bisogna capirlo perché potrebbe perfino pensare di colpevolizzarsi lei per non averlo adeguatamente soddisfatto.
> ...



ma insomma??

ma puoi pensare che ci saranno già stati obbligatoriamente come tutti gli altri bambini col loro padre?

(e poi che c'entra, dico, questo tipo non è pedofilo!)

e non ti pare troppo dire una cosa del genere a una donna in piena crisi?

io non gioco a fare il progressista, e non ti ho detto che trovo te, di un limitato sconcertante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma insomma??
> 
> ma puoi pensare che ci saranno già stati obbligatoriamente come tutti gli altri bambini col loro padre?
> 
> ...


 Certo che ci saranno già stati! Purtroppo lei non era a conoscenza con chi stavano.
Mi sembra normale agire diversamente a seconda delle cose che si conoscono di una persona.
Che lui sia un poveretto che si debba curare sono convinta, ma non spetta a lei farsene carico. La comprensione non lo aiuterà ad uscire dal suo problema.
Sminuire la gravità delle cose non serve a nulla.
Che sono limitata me lo stai dicendo da parecchio.
Non considerare una normale variante sessuale la zoofilia non credo che sia una limitazione e lo è semmai il contrario.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che ci saranno già stati! Purtroppo lei non era a conoscenza con chi stavano.
> Mi sembra normale agire diversamente a seconda delle cose che si conoscono di una persona.
> Che lui sia un poveretto che si debba curare sono convinta, ma non spetta a lei farsene carico.* La comprensione non lo aiuterà ad uscire dal suo problema.*
> Sminuire la gravità delle cose non serve a nulla.
> ...



...evvai di sentenze!!


scusa eh...se è zoofilo, e non pedofilo...chi dei due è limitato e volutamente confusivo in questo discorso??
tra poco farai passare i figli per agnelli e tutto torna...

-se avessi saputo che andava con gli uomini avresti avuto le stesse reazioni e pensieri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...evvai di sentenze!!
> 
> 
> scusa eh...se è zoofilo, e non pedofilo...*chi dei due è limitato e volutamente confusivo in questo discorso*??
> ...


 Tu.
Ho lungamente e fin troppo argomentato.
Se tu ritieni la zoofilia una variante sessuale normale ...saremo solo entrambi lieti di non frequentarci.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu.
> Ho lungamente e fin troppo argomentato.
> Se tu ritieni la zoofilia una variante sessuale normale ...saremo solo entrambi lieti di non frequentarci.



vuoi capire che la normalità non esiste?? che quello che è normale per te NON è normale per tutti??

c'era una domanda...se ti và di rispondere....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vuoi capire che la normalità non esiste?? che quello che è normale per te NON è normale per tutti??
> 
> c'era una domanda...se ti và di rispondere....


 Ti ho risposto.
Quello che confonde sei tu.
Ho già detto che la sessualità non la si può relegare alla camera da letto o all'ovile, in questo caso, ma che investe tutta la personalità.
Una persona che ha desiderio di avere rapporti con animali non so come si possa ignorare che in molte occasioni della quotidianeità, come tutti, avrà pensieri sessuali, ma i suoi sono quelli e questo inficia la serenità di una relazione di coppia alla radice. Immagina di vederlo con i bambini in visita a una fattoria, come fanno tutti i genitori, e di essere la moglie al suo fianco...
Cosa c'entra con la pedofilia?! 
Per te esiste solo la pedofilia che può essere considerata intollerabile?
Per la donna della storia mi sembra che sia molto grave sentirsi dire che è una variante come un'altra, che è sicuramente un buon uomo e se lo può tenere e che in fin dei conti se non ce la fa e prova orrore e ribrezzo è lei che è limitata!


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto.
> Quello che confonde sei tu.
> Ho già detto che la sessualità non la si può relegare alla camera da letto o all'ovile, in questo caso, ma che investe tutta la personalità.
> Una persona che ha desiderio di avere rapporti con animali non so come si possa ignorare che in molte occasioni della quotidianeità, come tutti, avrà pensieri sessuali, ma i suoi sono quelli e questo inficia la serenità di una relazione di coppia alla radice. Immagina di vederlo con i bambini in visita a una fattoria, come fanno tutti i genitori, e di essere la moglie al suo fianco...
> ...



la domanda stava e stà ancora lì (allarga le vedute!)

hai fatto terrorismo dicendo che non si devono lasciare i suoi figli con quest'uomo, e allora ho chiarito (visto che secondo me stavi confondendo tutto) che non esiste il tuo assunto "và con gli animali=molesterà sicuramente i bambini"

e non l'ho detto io che è un buon uomo, (continui a manipolare e confondere...) è stata lei che non ha detto il contrario, invece tu stai facendo di tutto per metterlo alla forca, e il buon senso vuole che dovresti accettare anche altre opinioni.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vuoi capire che la normalità non esiste?? che quello che è normale per te NON è normale per tutti??
> 
> 
> Anche questo è vero... ma non in questo caso specifico (ammesso che sia vero, io nn ci credo).
> Noi, inteso come utenti di questo forum, viviamo in questa civiltà che, che fortuna o sfortuna, ha una sua moralità... scoparsi le pecore non è "normale".


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (28 Settembre 2008)

io non posso credere ad una storia del genere.......
scusatemi, ma è davvero una cosa allucinante.

di cose ne ho viste e sentite tante.......... ma spero vivamente che sia una bufala.

diversamente, e mi riferisco alla moglie, non capisco cosa ti abbia spinto a scrivere prima qui che rivolgerti ad un avvocato x la separazione.

questo non è un tradimento, che - per quanto grave possa essere - , potrebbe essere perdonato.

qui non c'è da perdonare niente.

se la storia è vera lascia l'animale.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Disperata78 ... nei miei interventi/risposte come noterai non vi era nessun prendere in giro, ero seria e ti ho dato un consiglio ... tu come ringraziamento mi hai dato della cretina ... ti pare bello?


Non cercare di essere furba, non auto-quotarti solo i messaggi che ti fanno comodo, basta guardare i messaggi che hai scritto dopo, sono tutti sul comico-punzecchiante andante, se hai problemini con qualcuno di questo forum, non buttare su di me i tuoi "problemi" repressi e poi non cercare di prendermi in giro in quel modo, risulti buffa ai miei occhi, comunque ti ripeto: a te sarebbe piaciuto essere derisa al posto di essere aiutata quando sei stata tradita? Siccome è una domanda retorica, se vuoi divertirti a staccare le ali di una mosca come fanno i bambini che non hanno niente da fare, allora prego, però a questo punto ben ti sta quello che ha fatto tuo marito, tu dirai lo stesso di me e sarò anche il giullare del forum, d'altro canto quello che sta accadendo a me qua dentro è solo una rappresentazione di ciò che mi accadrà nel mondo reale: la spietata crudeltà umana che ride delle disgrazie altrui, che ride quando vede un diversamente abile in giro per strada ecc...In ogni caso non hai neanche idea di come sto soffrendo IO, non hai idea di cosa si prova, non hai idea di cosa voglia dire voler sparire dalla faccia della terra, non hai idea di cosa possa voler dire pranzare a tavola con un individuo del genere, non hai idea di come tremo quando tiene in braccio i miei figli e ho pure paura che se ne stia accorgendo che c'è qualcosa che non va. Ne ho parlato alla mia migliore amica di cui per fortuna mi fido ciecamente, ci penserà lei a prendersi cura dei miei bimbi e a chiamare qualche specialista. Io per ora ho detto a mio marito che domani i bimbi vanno in gita con la scuola. Sono stremata.


ps: chiedo in definitiva a chi vuole essere comico su questa situazione di non postare più, anche tu verena smettila di fare battutine, dato che rileggendo hai puntato solo a quello.


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Non cercare di essere furba, non auto-quotarti solo i messaggi che ti fanno comodo, basta guardare i messaggi che hai scritto dopo, sono tutti sul comico-punzecchiante andante, se hai problemini con qualcuno di questo forum, non buttare su di me i tuoi "problemi" repressi e poi non cercare di prendermi in giro in quel modo, risulti buffa ai miei occhi, comunque ti ripeto: a te sarebbe piaciuto essere derisa al posto di essere aiutata quando sei stata tradita? Siccome è una domanda retorica, se vuoi divertirti a staccare le ali di una mosca come fanno i bambini che non hanno niente da fare, allora prego, però a questo punto ben ti sta quello che ha fatto tuo marito, tu dirai lo stesso di me e sarò anche il giullare del forum, d'altro canto quello che sta accadendo a me qua dentro è solo una rappresentazione di ciò che mi accadrà nel mondo reale: la spietata crudeltà umana che ride delle disgrazie altrui, che ride quando vede un diversamente abile in giro per strada ecc...In ogni caso non hai neanche idea di come sto soffrendo IO, non hai idea di cosa si prova, non hai idea di cosa voglia dire voler sparire dalla faccia della terra, non hai idea di cosa possa voler dire pranzare a tavola con un individuo del genere, non hai idea di come tremo quando tiene in braccio i miei figli e ho pure paura che se ne stia accorgendo che c'è qualcosa che non va. Ne ho parlato alla mia migliore amica di cui per fortuna mi fido ciecamente, ci penserà lei a prendersi cura dei miei bimbi e a chiamare qualche specialista. Io per ora ho detto a mio marito che domani i bimbi vanno in gita con la scuola. Sono stremata.
> 
> 
> ps: chiedo in definitiva a chi vuole essere comico su questa situazione di non postare più, anche tu verena smettila di fare battutine, dato che rileggendo hai puntato solo a quello.



scusa se mi permetto, ma tu non sei stata TRADITA.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> la domanda stava e stà ancora lì (allarga le vedute!)
> 
> hai fatto terrorismo dicendo che non si devono lasciare i suoi figli con quest'uomo, e allora ho chiarito (visto che secondo me stavi confondendo tutto) che non esiste il tuo assunto "và con gli animali=molesterà sicuramente i bambini"
> 
> e non l'ho detto io che è un buon uomo, (continui a manipolare e confondere...) è stata lei che non ha detto il contrario, invece tu stai facendo di tutto per metterlo alla forca, e il buon senso vuole che dovresti accettare anche altre opinioni.


Forse non sei stato attento a quanto ho scritto, ma non è grave.
Ho scritto, credo più di due volte, che la persona è intera e non è possibile isolare la sessualità dagli altri aspetti, così come ho detto che l'esercizio delle genitorialità non consiste nella mera riproduzione, ma nell'essere punto di riferimento ed esempio, modello formativo per i figli. Chi ha problemi di quella gravità non può essere un modello (se non ipocritamente mascherando la sua natura). E tutto questo non c'entra con la pedofilia.
Ovvio: tuttociò a mio avviso.

E con questo ho chiuso.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

Bella Stronza ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, ma tu non sei stata TRADITA.


Non è quello il punto, o meglio lo è ma non lo è...Il fulcro è che dietro a quel gesto c'è sicuramente un qualcosa di "oscuro", il quale mi ha stroncata la vita.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vuoi capire che la normalità non esiste?? che quello che è normale per te NON è normale per tutti??
> ...


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...evvai di sentenze!!
> 
> 
> scusa eh...se è zoofilo, e non pedofilo...chi dei due è limitato e volutamente confusivo in questo discorso??
> ...



la domanda che non hai mai visto era questa
 


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non sei stato attento a quanto ho scritto, ma non è grave.
> Ho scritto, credo più di due volte, che la persona è intera e non è possibile isolare la sessualità dagli altri aspetti, così come ho detto che l'esercizio delle genitorialità non consiste nella mera riproduzione, ma nell'essere punto di riferimento ed esempio, modello formativo per i figli. Chi ha problemi di quella gravità non può essere un modello (se non ipocritamente mascherando la sua natura). E tutto questo non c'entra con la pedofilia.
> Ovvio: tuttociò a mio avviso.
> 
> E con questo ho chiuso.



...come non può essere un modello un gay?
o una lesbica, o un cieco, o una paralizzata su una sedia a rotelle, o un ladro, o un assassino...
_se non ipocritamente mascherando la loro natura...


_forse è meglio se ci ammazziamo pure i figli a questi due và...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

*-se avessi saputo che andava con gli uomini avresti avuto le stesse reazioni e pensieri?*


Iago ha detto:


> la domanda che non hai mai visto era questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci credo che non ho risposto! Non l'ho nemmeno considerata.
Mi sa che i pregiudizi li hai tu se accosti l'omossessualità a questa vicenda.
Evidentemente per te la sessualità consiste nell'accoppiamento e non nella relazione.
Per me è relazione e tra essere umani è relazione.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *-se avessi saputo che andava con gli uomini avresti avuto le stesse reazioni e pensieri?*
> Ci credo che non ho risposto! Non l'ho nemmeno considerata.
> Mi sa che i pregiudizi li hai tu se accosti l'omossessualità a questa vicenda.
> Evidentemente per te la sessualità consiste nell'accoppiamento e non nella relazione.
> Per me è relazione e tra essere umani è relazione.



evidentemente offendi!

basta, non ti rispondo più, non scendo a questo livello.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da psicoanalista: se un paziente si rivolge allo specialista affermando di voler guarire questo non può denunciarlo ( segreto professionale, giuramento di Ippocrate)  ma deve lavorare su quella parte che lo ha indotto a rivolgersi a lui.
> La pedofilia è un disturbo mentale si, una moglie o chiccessia può comportarsi come lo psicanalista, ma comunque bisogna rivolgersi a chi gli compete, non si può fare tutto da se. Poi coscienza di ognuno.
> ( es. i preti pedofili nel servizio delle Iene qualche tempo fa meriterebbero la pena di morte, a mio avviso ).
> 
> ...


In qualità di psicoterapeuta mi sapresti dire a cosa può essere dovuto un simile atto? Penso che ogni caso sia a sè stante, ma una spiegazione a queste turbe della psiche dovrà pur esser conforme o ascrivibile ad una sorta di concezione aristotelica, non pensi? molto probabilmente mi sbaglio, ho letto pochissimo di psicologia, per questo chiedo a te un parere 
grazie


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

ragazzi....disperata78, ti chiedo profondamente scusa, ma mi vengono in mente tante di quelle battute da farti che mi autocensuro chiedendoti, se possibile, di spiegarmi come sia possibile per quest'uomo tornare a casa e guardarti normalmente sapendo di aver scopato una pecora, e magari godendo pure.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi....disperata78, ti chiedo profondamente scusa, ma mi vengono in mente tante di quelle battute da farti che mi autocensuro chiedendoti, se possibile, di spiegarmi come sia possibile per quest'uomo tornare a casa e guardarti normalmente sapendo di aver scopato una pecora, e magari godendo pure.


sono istanze che continuo a farmi, sono oltre 2 settimane passate a seviziare la mia mente, ma per ora ho solo un enorme caos


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > d'accordo...la moralità!
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> In qualità di psicoterapeuta mi sapresti dire a cosa può essere dovuto un simile atto? Penso che ogni caso sia a sè stante, ma una spiegazione a queste turbe della psiche dovrà pur esser conforme o ascrivibile ad una sorta di concezione aristotelica, non pensi? molto probabilmente mi sbaglio, ho letto pochissimo di psicologia, per questo chiedo a te un parere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che la "Nostra" psicoterapeuta nn lavora gratisssssssss!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eticamente parlando, potresti rifiutare?
> mi rendo comunque conto che sia una questione spinosa, per te e per esercita o eserciterà la tua professione.
> ma con l'oncologo, avresti in comune solo il distacco, in questo caso. l'oncologo cura un malato di cancro, vittima di una malattia che non lo porta ad essere quanto di più disgustoso e inumano possa esistere al mondo.


angelo è come chiedere ad un avvocato se difenderebbe mai uno strupatore o un pedofilo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> sono istanze che continuo a farmi, sono oltre 2 settimane passate a seviziare la mia mente, ma per ora ho solo un enorme caos


Non credo che sia facile uscire da una situazione del genere senza un sostegno psicologico.
La tua amica già ti appoggia ed è una buona cosa.


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giulia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Guarda che la "Nostra" psicoterapeuta nn lavora gratisssssssss!


è proprio vero il detto che dice: "c'è chi parla solo per far prendere aria alla bocca"


----------



## Old Disperata78 (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che sia facile uscire da una situazione del genere senza un sostegno psicologico.
> La tua amica già ti appoggia ed è una buona cosa.


Per l'ultima volta chiedo gentilmente di avere un comportamento serio, cercate di seguire l'atteggiamento di Persa/Ritrovata che a questo punto ha capito anche lei il mio disinteresse nel prendere in giro l'utenza di questo forum. Scusate se risulto ripetitiva ma in qualche modo siete state le prime persone a cui ho confessato il tutto e chi è interessato a darmi una mano penso sia del mio stesso parere riguardo al comportarsi. Grazie


Domani spero di riuscire ad avere qualche incontro con specialisti, nel frattempo posso dire che se non c'era la mia amica, sarebbe stato sempre peggio, purtroppo ho ancora la tachicardia più volte al giorno, ma c'è da dire che un supporto reale mi serviva, in questa ultima settimana ho pure ripreso a fumare, sto sbattendo la testa un po' ovunque


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Per l'ultima volta chiedo gentilmente di seguire il comportamento di Persa/Ritrovata che a questo punto ha capito anche lei il mio disinteresse nel prendere in giro l'utenza di questo forum. Scusate se risulto ripetitiva ma in qualche modo siete state le prime persone a cui ho confessato il tutto e chi è interessato a darmi una mano penso sia del mio stesso parere riguardo al comportarsi. Grazie
> 
> 
> Domani spero di riuscire ad avere qualche incontro con specialisti, nel frattempo posso dire che se non c'era la mia amica, sarebbe stato sempre peggio, purtroppo ho ancora la tachicardia più volte al giorno, ma c'è da dire che un supporto reale mi serviva, in questa ultima settimana ho pure ripreso a fumare, sto sbattendo la testa un po' ovunque


 Sinceramente io trovo poco credibile la tua storia.
Ma trovavo poco cedibile anche la mia.
Devi fare quel che ritieni giusto senza farti fermare da preoccupazioni riguardo l'opinione altrui.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io trovo poco credibile la tua storia.
> Ma trovavo poco cedibile anche la mia.
> Devi fare quel che ritieni giusto senza farti fermare da preoccupazioni riguardo l'opinione altrui.



Scusa persa, ma la tua storia è simile a tante storie di tradimenti perchè c'è un uomo che ha una moglie e la tradisce con una donna. Poi, per quanta dietrologia, meschinità, aberrazioni si possano pensare, provare e immaginare....nulla è paragonabile all'amplesso con un pecorone!

Per quanto io possa volere essere obiettivo e realista non riesco a pensare a nulla di serio perchè casca così dal mondo che mi risulta impossibile concepire un essere dotato di cervello, sottolineo sano, che prova piacere a scopare con una pecora. Se abbiamo a che fare con un malato con crisi serie e profonde, l'allontanamento da questo individuo, cara disperata, è prioritario per la tua incolumità e quella dei tuoi figli.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2008)

in tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso e non avete osato chiedere di woody allen ,c'era un episodio con gene wilder (io lo amo) che s'innamora di una pecora.
Quando lei lo lascia lui si sbronza col woolite


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> è proprio vero il detto che dice: "c'è chi parla solo per far prendere aria alla bocca"


... se veramente ti fosse successa una cosa simile non staresti qui a "perder tempo"...

Sono sempre più convinta che questa sia una bufala.

Torna a pascolare va...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> è proprio vero il detto che dice: "c'è chi parla solo per far prendere aria alla bocca"


 
Vabbè... io mi ritiro... con tua gioia.
Aspetterò di leggere qualcosa sui giornali.
Ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> angelo è come chiedere ad un avvocato se difenderebbe mai uno strupatore o un pedofilo....


no emma, lei da psicoterapeuta, ha detto che non sa se si sentirebbe di prendere in cura un pedofilo. e anche che sarebbe eventualmente libera di rifiutarsi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> io faccio discriminazione??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nella frase in neretto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ... se veramente ti fosse successa una cosa simile non staresti qui a "perder tempo"...
> 
> Sono sempre più convinta che questa sia una bufala.
> 
> *Torna a pascolare va*...



dici che la pecora....??


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nella frase in neretto.



...ma ci avrai capito qualcosa??


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ... se veramente ti fosse successa una cosa simile non staresti qui a "perder tempo"...
> 
> Sono sempre più convinta che questa sia una bufala.
> 
> Torna a pascolare va...


Io mi auguro che tu sia un'adolescente, altrimenti è davvero ridicolo come ti stai ponendo verso di me, dopo tutti gli appelli SERI volti alla richiesta di non postare nel topic se intenzionati a prendermi in giro.
In ogni caso dove dovrei essere, dimmi te? è un caso che mi son trovata su questo forum, l'altro giorno ho fatto con google la ricerca con scritto tradimenti o tradimento (adesso non ricordo bene) e questo è il primo sito che è uscito fuori, ivi ho deciso di raccontare qua la mia storia, che per quanto assurda possa essere è reale. Che tu o qualcun altro ci crediate o no a me non interessa un bel niente, ma perchè allora postare? per burlarsi di me? gran bel modo di passare il tempo...
stesso discorso per angelodelmale, che vergogna.
Ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come un Dio abbia potuto far accadere ciò, ovviamente so che c'è di peggio, ma peggio di così è difficile che possa andare, io spero solo che non abbia toccato i bambini altrimenti finisce al creatore per mano mia. Dov'è Dio ora? Dov'è? Perchè ha permesso una cosa simile? Ormai ho perso quel poco di fede che avevo quand'ero agnostica, ora mi sento un'atea depressa che non riesce a trovare un briciolo di senso a questa vita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> E dove sarei dimmi te? è un caso che mi son trovata su questo forum, l'altro giorno ho fatto con google la ricerca con scritto tradimenti o tradimento (adesso non ricordo bene) e questo è il primo sito che è uscito fuori, ivi ho deciso di raccontare qua la mia storia, che per quanto assurda possa essere è reale. Che tu o qualcun altro ci crediate o no a me non interessa un bel niente, ma perchè allora postare? per burlarsi di me? gran bel modo di passare il tempo...
> stesso discorso per angelodelmale, che vergogna.
> Ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come un Dio abbia potuto far accadere ciò, ovviamente so che c'è di peggio, ma peggio di così è difficile che possa andare, io spero solo che non abbia toccato i bambini altrimenti finisce al creatore per mano mia. Dov'è Dio ora? Dov'è? Perchè ha permesso una cosa simile? Ormai ho perso quel poco di fede che avevo quand'ero agnostica, ora mi sento un'atea depressa che non riesce a trovare un briciolo di senso a questa vita.



ehm scusa... tuo marito si fa una pecora e tu vai su google a cercare TRADIMENTO?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok, ci riprovo (e che fatic...)
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma ci avrai capito qualcosa??


rileggi attenamente quello che hai scritto. scritto così, significa che i gay non sono normali, come chi va con gli animali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rileggi attenamente quello che hai scritto. scritto così, significa che i gay non sono normali, come chi va con gli animali.


Angelo io però avevo capito il senso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Angelo io però avevo capito il senso...


spiegamelo. ma prima di farlo leggi anche quello che ha scritto dopo. non difendere per partito preso. a me ste cose fanno girare il culo. qui si sta paragonando un uomo che ha rapporti omosessuali con uno che si tromba gli animali. ma state bene?


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spiegamelo. ma prima di farlo leggi anche quello che ha scritto dopo. non difendere per partito preso. a me ste cose fanno girare il culo. qui si sta paragonando un uomo che ha rapporti omosessuali con uno che si tromba gli animali. ma state bene?


La cosa era partita da un'osservazione fatta a Persa. Non era un paragone. 

ps Difendere Iago per partito preso?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rileggi attenamente quello che hai scritto. scritto così, significa che i gay non sono normali, come chi va con gli animali.



...ma dovresti leggere tutto conseguenzialmente, se pigli solo gli stralci in cui si sintetizza un pensiero portato avanti da prima...non capirai mai nulla.


è una devianza sessuale come un'altra!

forse per i più, è più grave andare con gli animali che con quelli dello stesso sesso, ma sempre devianza è...e dal momento che c'è stata una discussione precedente (che non hai letto, forse) in cui si è discusso sul consigliare di non far avvicinare più i bambini al padre, come se fosse stato un pedofilo...ho fatto il paragone con i gay...



...la signora è servita (e la prossima volta leggitelo tu il forum)


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io mi auguro che tu sia un'adolescente, altrimenti è davvero ridicolo come ti stai ponendo verso di me, dopo tutti gli appelli SERI volti alla richiesta di non postare nel topic se intenzionati a prendermi in giro.
> In ogni caso dove dovrei essere, dimmi te? è un caso che mi son trovata su questo forum, l'altro giorno ho fatto con google la ricerca con scritto tradimenti o tradimento (adesso non ricordo bene) e questo è il primo sito che è uscito fuori, ivi ho deciso di raccontare qua la mia storia, che per quanto assurda possa essere è reale. Che tu o qualcun altro ci crediate o no a me non interessa un bel niente, ma perchè allora postare? per burlarsi di me? gran bel modo di passare il tempo...
> stesso discorso per angelodelmale, che vergogna.
> Ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come un Dio abbia potuto far accadere ciò, ovviamente so che c'è di peggio, ma peggio di così è difficile che possa andare, io spero solo che non abbia toccato i bambini altrimenti finisce al creatore per mano mia. Dov'è Dio ora? Dov'è? Perchè ha permesso una cosa simile? Ormai ho perso quel poco di fede che avevo quand'ero agnostica, ora mi sento un'atea depressa che non riesce a trovare un briciolo di senso a questa vita.


Ti piacerebbe se fossi un adolescente?
Ho fatto leggere questo trhead a mia figlia (adolescente)... la sua prima reazione è stata spontanea... risata!
Poi alla mia domanda... se davvero fosse vero tu che faresti?
Mi ha risposto... scapperei con il primo treno.
Ed è un'adolescente... tu sei grande e stai ancora qui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giulia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

chissà se attuate una rinuncia a capire o veramente non capite un cazzo


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehm scusa... tuo marito si fa una pecora e tu vai su google a cercare TRADIMENTO?


Ci sei mai stato te in una situazione simile? NO, quindi che parli a fare? è l'unico sfogo dove posso confessare l'accaduto senza guardare in faccia le persone. La mia migliore amica ha riso quando le ho detto la cosa pensando stessi scherzando, poi quando sono crollata a piangere ha capito subito che non scherzavo e pure lei a piangere come una disperata. Te riusciresti così facilmente a dirlo in giro? Sembra quasi che tutti quelli che mi hanno criticato se fossero stati al mio posto avrebbero preso la situazione di petto...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> chissà se attuate una rinuncia a capire o veramente non capite un cazzo


Modera i termini fanciullo... qui di samaritani ne abbiamo abbastanza


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma dovresti leggere tutto conseguenzialmente, se pigli solo gli stralci in cui si sintetizza un pensiero portato avanti da prima...non capirai mai nulla.
> 
> 
> è una devianza sessuale come un'altra!
> ...


Infatti io l'avevo capito proprio così. Uff che fatica oggi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma dovresti leggere tutto conseguenzialmente, se pigli solo gli stralci in cui si sintetizza un pensiero portato avanti da prima...non capirai mai nulla.
> 
> 
> è una devianza sessuale come un'altra!
> ...


purtroppo il forum l'ho letto e sto continuando a leggere quello che scrivi... e mi stai dando fastidio. perché usi i gay come metodo di paragone? i gay non sono dei deviati.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Modera i termini fanciullo... qui di samaritani ne abbiamo abbastanza




















   ma c'è un virus?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> purtroppo il forum l'ho letto e sto continuando a leggere quello che scrivi... e mi stai dando fastidio. perché usi i gay come metodo di paragone? i gay non sono dei deviati.


Angelo sei stata contagiata pure tu? UFFA...


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti io l'avevo capito proprio così. Uff che fatica oggi...

















una fatica immane...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> purtroppo il forum l'ho letto e sto continuando a leggere quello che scrivi... e mi stai dando fastidio. perché usi i gay come metodo di paragone? i gay non sono dei deviati.


 Ci ho discusso a lungo e ho capito che lui intende che lo sono nella stessa misura di chi pratica sesso con animali...ma lo diceva per considerare ogni comportamento uno variante e in quel senso usa il termine devianza.
Ovvio che non concordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ci sei mai stato te in una situazione simile? NO, quindi che parli a fare? è l'unico sfogo dove posso confessare l'accaduto senza guardare in faccia le persone. La mia migliore amica ha riso quando le ho detto la cosa pensando stessi scherzando, poi quando sono crollata a piangere ha capito subito che non scherzavo e pure lei a piangere come una disperata. Te riusciresti così facilmente a dirlo in giro? Sembra quasi che tutti quelli che mi hanno criticato se fossero stati al mio posto avrebbero preso la situazione di petto...


senti ma ci stai prendendo in giro? 
secondo quale ragionamento contorto una persona che trova il marito che si fa una pecora, dovrebbe andare a cercare TRADIMENTO su google e non ZOOFILIA? Se tu vivi questa cosa come un tradimento, hai tanti problemi quanto tuo marito.
la tua amica che aveva da piangere? era la proprietaria della pecora?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Angelo sei stata contagiata pure tu? UFFA...



lo stavo pensando anch'io


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti io l'avevo capito proprio così. Uff che fatica oggi...


Scusa Emme... se tu  scoprissi una cosa del genere riguardo a tuo marito... rimarresti lì con i figli?
Tu ti fideresti di un uomo con una perversione simile?
Ma tu potresti rispondermi... ma si scopa le pecore!!! Mica i bambini!!!
E la sua mente? Come la mettiamo con la sua mente??????
Ma è possibile FIDARSI?
Far sì che questo porti a scuola i MIE figli?
Io nn ci riuscirei... mai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E non toccherebbe nemmeno me! mai più.
Se mi trovassi in una situazione simile... io me ne sarei già andata.
Tu... disperata ora ti vai a coricare a fianco di uno così?????????
HAI DEL CORAGGIO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ci ho discusso a lungo e ho capito che lui intende che lo sono nella stessa misura di chi pratica sesso con animali*...ma lo diceva per considerare ogni comportamento uno variante e in quel senso usa il termine devianza.
> Ovvio che non concordo.


e su questo che mi batto!
E' UNA COGLIONATA!


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ma ci stai prendendo in giro?
> secondo quale ragionamento contorto una persona che trova il marito che si fa una pecora, dovrebbe andare a cercare TRADIMENTO su google e non ZOOFILIA? Se tu vivi questa cosa come un tradimento, hai tanti problemi quanto tuo marito.
> la tua amica che aveva da piangere? era la proprietaria della pecora?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

*Giulia*

un padre è un padre. Smettiamola per favore con ste menate che solo le madri sanno dove sta il bene dei figli... 

ps poi di là si parla di sparare al marito traditore, tanto per fare il bene dei figli no, insegniamo rancore e vendetta


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci ho discusso a lungo e ho capito che lui intende che lo sono nella stessa misura di chi pratica sesso con animali...ma lo diceva per considerare ogni comportamento uno variante e in quel senso usa il termine devianza.
> Ovvio che non concordo.


esatto, ed ora ti devo riconoscere un pò di onestà intellettuale, e devi darmi atto che ho detto che và curata come altre forme di devianza quando hai parlato di modelli formativi ed educativi, (e tu non puoi saperlo perchè ci vuole un professionista della materia per dire ciò, e che non siamo a cospetto con un pedofilo, che potrebbe essere un pericolo per i bambini) quindi ho fatto l'esempio che i gay (deviati o non deviati...) secondo il tuo metro non erano anch'essi un buon modello...

e invece avete interpretato quello che avete voluto...poco importa...o per dirla in maniera più simpatica...frega sega


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> esatto, ed ora ti devo riconoscere un pò di onestà intellettuale, e devi darmi atto che ho detto che và curata come altre forme di devianza quando hai parlato di modelli formativi ed educativi, (e tu non puoi saperlo perchè ci vuole un professionista della materia per dire ciò, e che non siamo a cospetto con un pedofilo, che potrebbe essere un pericolo per i bambini) quindi ho fatto l'esempio che i gay (deviati o non deviati...) secondo il tuo metro non erano anch'essi un buon modello...
> 
> e invece avete interpretato quello che avete voluto...poco importa...o per dirla in maniera più simpatica...frega sega


Ma sei tu che non vuoi capire che invece c'è chi (e Disperata è una di loro)  trova che invece ci sia una differenza abissale tra il rapporto omosessuale e il rapporto tra animali e ritiene che il secondo sia una grave perversione che fa orrore e che fa considerare in modo diverso l'intera persona.
Non è che se uno non è d'accordo con te significa che non ti abbia capito, eh.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe se fossi un adolescente?
> Ho fatto leggere questo trhead a mia figlia (adolescente)... la sua prima reazione è stata spontanea... risata!
> Poi alla mia domanda... se davvero fosse vero tu che faresti?
> Mi ha risposto... scapperei con il primo treno.
> Ed è un'adolescente... tu sei grande e stai ancora qui.


Mi piacerebbe? no lo speravo per te, dimostra che sei messa proprio male se ti diverti a ridere di queste cose, poca serietà a differenza di tua figlia che da adolescente ovviamente non capisce la situazione.
Tu pensi che io non abbia pensato a scappare o andarmene anche semplicemente da qualche parente? Forse vedi troppi film, la vita reale è un po' più difficile da affrontare, soprattutto in questi casi. Che poi c'è da sottolineare che lui è comunque apparentemente normalissimo, non mi ha mai alzato un dito, è pure preoccupato che mi vede giù di morale, mi fa domande ma non sospetta minimamente che io lo abbia visto! Non vorrei che è proprio una sua perversione che porta avanti da anni, non capisco più niente, se non fosse per quella vicenda sembrerebbe tutto così normale...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ma ci stai prendendo in giro?
> secondo quale ragionamento contorto una persona che trova il marito che si fa una pecora, dovrebbe andare a cercare TRADIMENTO su google e non ZOOFILIA? Se tu vivi questa cosa come un tradimento, hai tanti problemi quanto tuo marito.
> la tua amica che aveva da piangere? era la proprietaria della pecora?


ho capito che razza di elemento sei, ridi ridi...che schifo...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> un padre è un padre. Smettiamola per favore con ste menate che solo le madri sanno dove sta il bene dei figli...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Emme, non mi pare di avere mai detto questo.
> 
> Il padre in questione ha seri problemi comportamentali riguardanti la sfera sessuale (sempre ammesso che sia vero) ed io non lascerei mai, una volta venuta a conoscenza, i miei figli con lui.
> Io sarei già tornata da mamma.
> Non mi vergogno a dirlo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ho capito *che razza *di elemento sei, ridi ridi...che schifo...


non ovina...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ovina...


 






















Scusate... ma io non ce la faccio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > un padre è un padre. Smettiamola per favore con ste menate che solo le madri sanno dove sta il bene dei figli...
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusate... ma io non ce la faccio!!!!!!!!


perché io sì?


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ovina...



Nemmeno io ce la posso fare...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





non puoi mandare in vacca un post dove si parla di una pecora!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque la storia per me è una bufala.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ci sono troppi animali in giro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Giulia ... seriamente,
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ce la posso fare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è arrivata la pecora Holly.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ce la posso fare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























   mi sta per partire un embolo


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che non vuoi capire che invece c'è chi (e Disperata è una di loro)  trova che invece ci sia una differenza abissale tra il rapporto omosessuale e il rapporto tra animali e ritiene che il secondo sia una grave perversione che fa orrore e che fa considerare in modo diverso l'intera persona.
> Non è che se uno non è d'accordo con te significa che non ti abbia capito, eh.



hai detto che deve togliergli i figli!!

perchè? 
perchè tu, e tutte quelle che hanno le tue stesse convenzioni sociali hanno deciso così??

non tutti la pensiamo così


per quanto riguarda il dovermi rispiegare perchè non capito, mi è stato chiesto, e invece sei offensiva un'altra volta come hai fatto prima


e leggiti quello che ha appena scritto Disperata...che poi mi chiedo...non credete alla storia ma state a discutere...sareti folli??


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è arrivata la pecora Holly.....



Giuro... io non c'entro!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Giuro... io non c'entro!


perchè tu sei un clone.......


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè tu sei un clone.......



Ma quante ne sai !!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> hai detto che deve togliergli i figli!!
> 
> perchè?
> perchè tu, e tutte quelle che hanno le tue stesse convenzioni sociali hanno deciso così??
> ...


Ma che c'entrano le convenzioni sociali?!
Per le convenzioni sociali semmai una persona fa finta di nulla e si tranquillizza pensanda che in fondo non è una relazione ed è un brav'uomo.


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

*???*

Admin...Staff...Bruja...Fedifrago...chi altri??

ma non è sberleffo tutto questo??

se la storia è vera...qui dentro c'è gentaglia balorda e cialtrona, 
siete d'accordo o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Giuro... io non c'entro!


hai un alibi?


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè tu sei un clone.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè tu sei un clone.......
> ...


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che c'entrano le convenzioni sociali?!
> Per le convenzioni sociali semmai una persona fa finta di nulla e si tranquillizza pensanda che in fondo non è una relazione ed è un brav'uomo.


..e anche il contario!!

tolleri quello che ti concedi di tollerare, e non per un discorso di diritto e di principio generale...


aspetta però...se tuo marito fosse diventato gay...tu...glieli avresti tolti i figli????


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

ok basta che adesso stiasmo scadendo nel pecoreccio..


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

forse non avete capito che non sono un clone...è vera la storia...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > però non è carino fare così... tu istighi... mi vedo costretta a chiederti con quale latte è fatta la mozzarella.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ..e anche il contario!!
> 
> tolleri quello che ti concedi di tollerare, e non per un discorso di diritto e di principio generale...
> 
> ...


 Ma sei fissato con i gay? Cosa c'entrano con questa discussione? No...ora sei contento?
Io i figli non li tolgo a nessuno...semmai suggerivo a Disperata (come ha già intenzione di fare) di evitare ai figli di avere rapporti con un padre che con quella perversione, nascosta dietro la normalità, la fa dubitare della sua sanità mentale in generale oltre a non essere una figura di riferimento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Posso appellarmi alla facoltà di nn rispondere?
> ...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

sei proprio una stronza insieme a tutti quelli che tanto si divertono e non capiscono che non si tratta di storiella inventata, deficienti...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> sei proprio una stronza insieme a tutti quelli che tanto si divertono e non capiscono che non si tratta di storiella inventata, deficienti...


 
Ce l'hai con me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ce l'hai con me?


hai l'avatar zoofilo...si è accanita


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sei fissato con i gay? Cosa c'entrano con questa discussione? No...ora sei contento?
> Io i figli non li tolgo a nessuno...semmai suggerivo a Disperata (come ha già intenzione di fare) di evitare ai figli di avere rapporti con un padre che con quella perversione, nascosta dietro la normalità, la fa dubitare della sua sanità mentale in generale oltre a non essere una figura di riferimento.



...e non puoi dirlo...non sei una psichiatra specializzata in zoofilia, quindi non fare terrorismo


glieli avresti lasciati andare?? che bugia enorme! 
 ..ma ci pensi?? le cenette con il compagno e i bambini...qualche bacetto che scappava davanti ai bambini...no no...non è affatto un modello educativo e formativo all'altezza...


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> sei proprio una stronza insieme a tutti quelli che tanto si divertono e non capiscono che non si tratta di storiella inventata, deficienti...


E' tutto il giorno che offendi e poi pretendi rispetto e comprensione...
Rileggi quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> forse non avete capito che non sono un clone...è vera la storia...


 Mi dispiace che altri abbiano pensato che la tua storia fosse una provocazione.
Giustamente hai detto che sono le reazioni che temi che potrebbero avere le persone intorno a te che ne venissero a conoscenza.
Ma credo che si tratterebbe di reazioni diverse.
Qui molti hanno pensato a uno scherzo di cattivo gusto, nella vita alcuni potrebbero ridere per allontanare il fastidio a una notizia simile e percepire l'eventualità che possa capitare a loro totalmente estranea.
Mi sembra che seriamente considerando la cosa si siano delineate due posizioni.
Tu cosa intendi fare?
Abiti vicino a una grande città?
Sai come contattare un avvocato?
Non è indispensabile la separazione per colpa, lo sai?
Comunque ti consiglierà l'avvocato cosa fare.
Nel frattempo riesci a tacere e a stare in casa con lui?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e non puoi dirlo...non sei una psichiatra specializzata in zoofilia, quindi non fare terrorismo
> 
> 
> glieli avresti lasciati andare?? che bugia enorme!
> ..ma ci pensi?? le cenette con il compagno e i bambini...qualche bacetto che scappava davanti ai bambini...no no...non è affatto un modello educativo e formativo all'altezza...


Sei uno psichiatra tu?
Non ci si dà i bacetti davanti ai bambini neanche tra coppie etero neo formate sulla base di un tradimento se si ha un minimo di rispetto per i figli e il coniuge.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

ragazzi..ma se è vera deve solo correre  da un medico...in una asl...

che stiamo a suggerire qui...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' tutto il giorno che offendi e poi pretendi rispetto e comprensione...
> Rileggi quello che hai scritto.


offendo? ma se qua l'unica cosa che la gente sa fare all'una di notte è prendere in giro sui forum? Immagino nella vita reale come siete acidi...


sì giulia problemi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ragazzi..ma se è vera deve solo correre  da un medico...in una asl...
> 
> che stiamo a suggerire qui...



le si è suggerito, in ordine sparso:



di lasciare il marito
di farsi un po' di visite mediche
di portare la pecora dal veterinario
di parlarne con il marito
di prendere in considerazione uno psichiatra
ma le reazioni non sono mai garbate


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ragazzi..ma se è vera deve solo correre  da un medico...in una asl...
> 
> che stiamo a suggerire qui...



esattamente...invece Persa consiglia avvocati e separazione per colpa (che non esiste più) ma in ogni caso rigorosamente lontano dai bambini per sempre!


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei uno psichiatra tu?
> Non ci si dà i bacetti davanti ai bambini neanche tra coppie etero neo formate sulla base di un tradimento se si ha un minimo di rispetto per i figli e il coniuge.



giusto per capire...quando termina il neo formate??


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> offendo? ma se qua l'unica cosa che la gente sa fare all'una di notte è prendere in giro sui forum? Immagino nella vita reale come siete acidi...
> 
> 
> sì giulia problemi?


Sì... ma mai grandi come i tuoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lo so lo so... dovevo stare zitta.
Ma è da maleducati non rispondere ad una domanda

Fatto stà che stiamo controllando l'IP di questa disperata.


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> offendo? ma se qua l'unica cosa che la gente sa fare all'una di notte è prendere in giro sui forum? Immagino nella vita reale come siete acidi...
> 
> 
> sì giulia problemi?



Hai cominciato subito dando della cretina a Marì che ti dava dei consigli seri.
E se parliamo di acidità,anche tu non scherzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> giusto per capire...quando termina il neo formate??


 Dipende dalla sensibilità dei bambini.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le si è suggerito, in ordine sparso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

beh...in certi casi è comprensibile che non lo siano...


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì... ma mai grandi come i tuoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



azz...STIAMO controllando....


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalla sensibilità dei bambini.


dipende dalle tue convenzioni e convinzioni...non mettere i bambini in mezzo...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> azz...STIAMO controllando....


 
_tradimento_ lavora per noi






​


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> azz...STIAMO controllando....


 
Sì... purtroppo non è cosa immediata, bisogna fare controlli incrociati e la direzione può farlo.
Vedremo nei prossimi giorni cosa succederà.

Lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dipende dalle tue convenzioni e convinzioni...non mettere i bambini in mezzo...


 No dipende dai bambini che vengono prima dei comodi e delle convinzioni degli adulti.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che altri abbiano pensato che la tua storia fosse una provocazione.
> Giustamente hai detto che sono le reazioni che temi che potrebbero avere le persone intorno a te che ne venissero a conoscenza.
> Ma credo che si tratterebbe di reazioni diverse.
> Qui molti hanno pensato a uno scherzo di cattivo gusto, nella vita alcuni potrebbero ridere per allontanare il fastidio a una notizia simile e percepire l'eventualità che possa capitare a loro totalmente estranea.
> ...


L'avvocato non subito, prima voglio affrontare il bene della mia famiglia, non voglio nemmeno finire sui giornali, ho già un imbarazzo enorme così. Di rimanere con lui a volte ho paura ma devo stringere i denti anche perchè finchè non glielo dico non saprà mai che lo ho visto, in fin dei conti siamo in una piccola palazzina con tutti i famigliari e non credo reagisca da matto. Per fortuna vivo in una grande città e domani vedo già uno specialista.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> L'avvocato non subito, prima voglio affrontare il bene della mia famiglia,* non voglio nemmeno finire sui giornali,* ho già un imbarazzo enorme così. Di rimanere con lui a volte ho paura ma devo stringere i denti anche perchè finchè non glielo dico non saprà mai che lo ho visto, in fin dei conti siamo in una piccola palazzina con tutti i famigliari e non credo reagisca da matto. Per fortuna vivo in una grande città e domani vedo già uno specialista.


ma guarda che non ci finisci sui giornali


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì... purtroppo non è cosa immediata, bisogna fare controlli incrociati e la direzione può farlo.
> Vedremo nei prossimi giorni cosa succederà.
> 
> Lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco...



ma sai che se fosse uno scherzo sarei molto alleggerito e contento??

sta cosa l'ho creduta vera sin dall'inizio e difficilmente sbaglio, e l'ho presa molto a cuore, e vorrei tanti fosse una bufala...
mi auguro che dopo aver scannerizzato tutto quello che voi potenti sapete...ci verrete a dire con certezza che era una bufala e sarò contento...
in caso contrario avete da fare tantissime scuse a Disperata...
giusto??


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2008)

Solo un suggerimento:

Se si ritiene non veritiera una storia o non interessa...lasciarla perdere no?

Se lo scopo è quello di visibilità, rispondendo si da soddisfazione a chi posta evidentemente per quello...

Se invece fosse vera e non ce la sentiamo di intervenire/interloquire...a che pro sfottere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> L'avvocato non subito, prima voglio affrontare il bene della mia famiglia, non voglio nemmeno finire sui giornali, ho già un imbarazzo enorme così. Di rimanere con lui a volte ho paura ma devo stringere i denti anche perchè finchè non glielo dico non saprà mai che lo ho visto, in fin dei conti siamo in una piccola palazzina con tutti i famigliari e non credo reagisca da matto. Per fortuna vivo in una grande città e domani vedo già uno specialista.


 L'avvocato è tenuto al segreto professionale e non so se ti suggerirà la sepaazione con addebito che neppure ti interessa. Quando saprà, tuo maritro probabilmente accetterà le tue proposte che però devi concordare con un avvocato.
Questa è una cosa da fare subito perché non ti danno un appuntamento in giornata. Così come pure l'appuntamento per una visita e le analisi conseguenti.
Ma non potrai trovare il coraggio di affrontare tutto senza aver parlato con l'avvocato.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Hai cominciato subito dando della cretina a Marì che ti dava dei consigli seri.
> E se parliamo di acidità,anche tu non scherzi.


Holly e' stata cosi crudele da dire che me lo sono meritato il tradimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dimmi quale donna al mondo merita il tradimento?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì... ma mai grandi come i tuoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi chiedo come si faccia a esseri così sfacciati di fronte a una disgrazia simile...guarda pure l'IP vedrai che non sono un clone che si diverte a raccontare stupidate...

vergognati


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly e' stata cosi crudele da dire che me lo sono meritato il tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma smettila va che mi hai deriso appena ho messo piedo qui dentro...hai pure il coraggio di fare la vittima?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma smettila va che mi hai deriso appena ho messo piedo qui dentro...hai pure il coraggio di fare la vittima?


eppure continuiamo a chiederci come facessi a sapere che marì è stata tradita. del resto sarebbe anche potuta essere una traditrice, no?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solo un suggerimento:
> 
> Se si ritiene non veritiera una storia o non interessa...lasciarla perdere no?
> 
> ...


spero non ce l'abbia con me...vi ho nominato perchè mi è sembrato di capire durante la mia assenza, che è aumentata la sensibilità alla qualità del forum da parte dell'amministrazione...si è parlato di sberleffo, di cicaleggio...qui si son messi a belare e a tosare pecore, e tu mi chiedi a che pro sfottere??

se poi ho frainteso il tuo intervento mi scuso e rinnovo la richiesta di attenzione da parte vostra su questo caso e sulle reazioni di alcuni forumisti


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eppure continuiamo a chiederci come facessi a sapere che marì è stata tradita. del resto sarebbe anche potuta essere una traditrice, no?
















 eccallà...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'avvocato è tenuto al segreto professionale e non so se ti suggerirà la sepaazione con addebito che neppure ti interessa. Quando saprà, tuo maritro probabilmente accetterà le tue proposte che però devi concordare con un avvocato.
> Questa è una cosa da fare subito perché non ti danno un appuntamento in giornata. Così come pure l'appuntamento per una visita e le analisi conseguenti.
> Ma non potrai trovare il coraggio di affrontare tutto senza aver parlato con l'avvocato.


Ok capisco, grazie!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eppure continuiamo a chiederci come facessi a sapere che marì è stata tradita. del resto sarebbe anche potuta essere una traditrice, no?


Giulia dice/ha detto che le porto senza classe ... si notano facilmente ... evidentemente la moglie del pastore ha vista lunga


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> spero non ce l'abbia con me...vi ho nominato perchè mi è sembrato di capire durante la mia assenza, che è aumentata la sensibilità alla qualità del forum da parte dell'amministrazione...si è parlato di sberleffo, di cicaleggio...qui si son messi a belare e a tosare pecore, e tu mi chiedi a che pro sfottere??
> 
> se poi ho frainteso il tuo intervento mi scuso e rinnovo la richiesta di attenzione da parte vostra su questo caso e sulle reazioni di alcuni forumisti


Hai frainteso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giulia dice/ha detto che le porto senza classe ... si notano facilmente ... evidentemente la moglie del pastore ha vista lunga


ha la vista lunga sì. io ci ho messo del tempo prima di accorgermene, sarà che le mascheri bene con quei cappellini di lana deliziosi.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eppure continuiamo a chiederci come facessi a sapere che marì è stata tradita. del resto sarebbe anche potuta essere una traditrice, no?


sapere? io ipotizzavo, certo che pensavo si fosse capito che io con marì non avessi nulla contro e soprattutto non sapessi minimamente chi fosse, ma evidentemente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eppure continuiamo a chiederci come facessi a sapere che marì è stata tradita. del resto sarebbe anche potuta essere una traditrice, no?


ovviamente perchè era cosi' disperata e presa per la sua storia che si è messa a leggere tutto il forum prima di postare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> sapere? io ipotizzavo, c*erto che pensavo si fosse capito che io con marì non avessi nulla contro* e soprattutto non sapessi minimamente chi fosse, ma evidentemente...


e chi ti ha accusato di questo?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai frainteso


















...e qualcuno, intanto che si fanno i test di veridicità del nick...potrebbe ricordare di portare rispetto per i casi altrui, se si vuole partecipare alla discussione??

grazie


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

*disperata*



Disperata78 ha detto:


> sapere? io ipotizzavo, certo che pensavo si fosse capito che io con marì non avessi nulla contro e soprattutto non sapessi minimamente chi fosse, ma evidentemente...


 
è reale il problema?...e datti una calmata allora e pensa al marito o all'incontro di domani con lo specialista invece di pensare alle corna di mari.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ovviamente perchè era cosi' disperata e presa per la sua storia che si è messa a leggere tutto il forum prima di postare...


è dovuta andare molto indietro mi sa. ha letto per mesi prima di registrarsi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

abbiamo anche i cani da guardia...da che pulpito poi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e qualcuno, intanto che si fanno i test di veridicità del nick...potrebbe ricordare di portare rispetto per i casi altrui, se si vuole partecipare alla discussione??
> 
> grazie


scommetto che a scuola correvi dalla meastra se vedevi qualcuno che copiava i compiti dal vicino di banco


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

poi,,scusate.mio marito si fa una pecora e io vengo siu tradimento a parlarne...

mi arrendo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è dovuta andare molto indietro mi sa. ha letto per mesi prima di registrarsi?


il marito con l'amante l'ha scoperto 2 settimane fa, ha scritto..è un tempo sufficiente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> abbiamo anche i cani da guardia...da che pulpito poi...



come fa quella canzone?... grida grida fino a che un ghisa chiama i carabinieri...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giulia dice/ha detto che le porto senza classe ... si notano facilmente ... evidentemente la moglie del pastore ha vista lunga


Certo cara... nn hai classe.
Mi dispiace molto per te.

PS: nn berti il mio vino però adesso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona notte a tutti


PS: x disperata: spero tu possa dormire un pochino stanotte, vedrai domani sarà un altro giorno e vedrai che fare


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e qualcuno, intanto che si fanno i test di veridicità del nick...potrebbe ricordare di portare rispetto per i casi altrui, se si vuole partecipare alla discussione??
> 
> grazie


E' già nel regolamento


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> poi,,scusate.mio marito si fa una pecora e io vengo siu tradimento a parlarne...
> 
> mi arrendo.



peggio micia.
tuo marito si fa una pecora e tu cerchi risposte su google. e nel farlo cosa digiti? zoofilia? noooo. esorcista? noooo. digiti tradimento.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come fa quella canzone?... grida grida fino a che un ghisa chiama i carabinieri...


non la conosco....è grave?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

ma rileggetivi cosa avevo scritto, forse capirete che era riferito ad un tradimento in generale, non al tradimento della storia che ha raccontato qua, intendevo chiaramente un tradimento nell'arco della vita...rileggete...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> peggio micia.
> tuo marito ti tradisce su una pecora e tu cerchi risposte su google. e nel farlo cosa digiti? zoofilia? noooo. esorcista? noooo. digiti tradimento.


 
questo volevo dire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ma rileggetivi cosa avevo scritto, forse capirete che era riferito ad un tradimento in generale, non al tradimento della storia che ha raccontato qua, intendevo chiaramente un tradimento nell'arco della vita...rileggete...


in che senso?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ma rileggetivi cosa avevo scritto, forse capirete che era riferito ad un tradimento in generale, non al tradimento della storia che ha raccontato qua, intendevo chiaramente un tradimento nell'arco della vita...rileggete...


ma che cazzo mi rileggo se al tuo primo post c'è il problema della pecora e della paura che i vicini di casa lo vengano a sapere...


scusa..ma io non ce la fo.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2008)

Vabbeh...continuate pure...avete il vostro caso per passarvi la serata!

Notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che cazzo mi rileggo se al tuo primo post c'è il problema della pecora e della paura che i vicini di casa lo vengano a sapere...
> 
> 
> scusa..ma io non ce la fo.


e che lui l'ammazzi se dovesse sapere che sa...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi ti ha accusato di questo?


forse se una persona si fa un clone insulta chi sta a lei sul....


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scommetto che a scuola correvi dalla meastra se vedevi qualcuno che copiava i compiti dal vicino di banco



tu sei molto prevenuta...non è che sei stata istruita male?? 
pensaci...ti trovo sempre che non hai capito...
hai preso in giro come una persona infantile e vieni a fare la parte della scuola a me...io sto difendendo il diritto di Disperata a venire a scrivere, tu e qualcun'altro state a fare le mocciosette saputelle...
ovviamente chiederai scusa se ti diranno che la storia è vera!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> forse se una persona si fa un clone insulta chi sta a lei sul....


scusa ma hai frequentato altri forum o chat?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> tu sei molto prevenuta...non è che sei stata istruita male??
> pensaci...ti trovo sempre che non hai capito...
> hai preso in giro come una persona infantile e vieni a fare la parte della scuola a me...io sto difendendo il diritto di Disperata a venire a scrivere, tu e qualcun'altro state a fare le mocciosette saputelle...
> ovviamente chiederai scusa se ti diranno che la storia è vera!?


tanto per iniziare che non capisce, lo dici a qualcun altro, io te e non abbiamo mangiato la frittatina assieme.

secondo poi, la mia era chiaramente una battuta (la scuola? ma che stai a dì?) per sottolineare che stai spesso frignando e invocando l'intervendo divino degli admin, prima hai pure fatto l'appello.

se ti vai a rileggere tutti i post dall'inizio, vedrai che il 90% delle risposte sono state sarcastiche. chi ha provato a risponderle seriamente (Marì) si è beccato della cretina.

io non credo a questa storia, e a meno che lei non mi porti per mano a farmi vedere il marito che si fa la pecorella, come e chi potrebbe dirmelo con certezza, che è vera?

se vuoi rispondere seriamente, rispondi seriamente. non è compito tuo richiamare gli utenti che non lo fanno, nè quello di fare il buscettaro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> forse se una persona si fa un clone insulta chi sta a lei sul....



rispondi a domande che non ti vengono poste.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso?


Allora se continui a prenderti gioco di me questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo, anche se sicuramente poco ti importa...quando marì mi derideva le ho risposto qualcosa come "voglio vedere se quando sei stata tradita te venivi derisa, al posto di essere compresa" e il fatto che lei avesse scritto un post antecedente nel quale si evinceva il tradimento del suo fidanzato è stato un puro caso la convergenza con il significato del mio post.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Certo cara... nn hai classe.
> Mi dispiace molto per te.
> 
> PS: nn berti il mio vino però adesso...
> ...


Sogni d'oro amica mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per il vino stai tranquilla

PS: ma il nemico delle pecore non era il lupo?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lODbdhA7itM

ma il lupo si nutre solo di animali malati/deboli, lui e' lo spazzino del bosco ... l'umano invece e' di una crudelta' senza rivali. Che bestia!


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rispondi a domande che non ti vengono poste.


ma che dici? è semplicemente tutto il thread che continuate a dire bufala clone pecorella e bla bla...ovvio quindi che 2+2 fa 4. Oppure ti devo spiegare anche ciò?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

buscettaro..........


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Allora se continui a prenderti gioco di me questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo, anche se sicuramente poco ti importa...quando marì mi derideva le ho risposto qualcosa come "voglio vedere se quando sei stata tradita te venivi derisa, al posto di essere compresa" e il fatto che lei avesse scritto un post antecedente nel quale si evinceva il tradimento del suo fidanzato è stato un puro caso la convergenza con il significato del mio post.


NON ti stava deridendo, ti ha consigliato una serie di visite mediche.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Allora se continui a prenderti gioco di me questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo, anche se sicuramente poco ti importa...quando marì mi derideva le ho risposto qualcosa come "voglio vedere se quando sei stata tradita te venivi derisa, al posto di essere compresa" e il fatto che lei avesse scritto un post antecedente nel quale si evinceva il tradimento del suo fidanzato è stato un puro caso la convergenza con il significato del mio post.


ma io non ti ho chiesto questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho chiesto cosa intendevi con tradimento di una vita (parlavi di tuo marito)

comunque vorrei farti notare che marì è stata gentile con te, tu sei stata maleducata e cafona con lei, senza motivo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

i troll qundo postano un argomento rispondono in modo da creare polemica anche quando non c'è e tu stai facendo questo disperata...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io non ti ho chiesto questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfff era evidente che voleva deridere, come ha fatto fin dall'inizio ma la realtà per voi è che io sono un clone e che apro un topic tutto per marì sì sì, dai sveglia, l'avrei già detto se fossi un falso, basta con sta storia. 

ps: tradimento di una vita: tradimento nell'arco di una vita
ps2: non connetto più vado a letto


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

comunque ho sonno e vado a dormire..e non dirò che per addormentarmi conto le pecore...
notte.....
PS: disperata non hai risposto alla mia domanda se avessi mai frequentato chat o forum prima d'ora...


----------



## Old Holly (29 Settembre 2008)

Notte a tutti, vado anch'io...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> i troll qundo postano un argomento rispondono in modo da creare polemica anche quando non c'è e tu stai facendo questo disperata...


per carità, la polemica potrebbe anche essere giustificata (dal punto di vista di una persona che racconta una storia vera e si sente derisa e non creduta). 
ma l'attegiamento di rispondere con cose che non c'entrano nulla è curioso.
non so sembra di assistere a un dialogo dell'assurdo tipo:
a) che tempo fa?
b) sono le tre e mezza
a) domani vai al cinema?
b) ho fatto un brutto sogno
a) guarda che bel golf in vetrina?
b) cielo a pecorelle, pioggia a catinelle
a) ti piace la nuova bravo?
b) sono andata al mare

e così via


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Allora se continui a prenderti gioco di me questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo, anche se sicuramente poco ti importa...quando marì mi derideva le ho risposto qualcosa come "voglio vedere se quando sei stata tradita te venivi derisa, al posto di essere compresa" e il fatto che lei avesse scritto un post antecedente nel quale si evinceva *il tradimento del suo fidanzato è stato un puro caso la convergenza con il significato del mio post.*


Adesso non fare la furbetta tu eh con il fidanzato, perche non convinci nessuno ciccia


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto per iniziare che non capisce, lo dici a qualcun altro, io te e non abbiamo mangiato la frittatina assieme.
> 
> secondo poi, la mia era chiaramente una battuta (la scuola? ma che stai a dì?) per sottolineare che stai spesso frignando e invocando l'intervendo divino degli admin, prima hai pure fatto l'appello.
> 
> ...


e allora stai al tuo posto sennò devo risponderti e poi te ne dispiaci, quando a me, invece, non me ne frega nulla...per tutta la serata ho dovuto rispiegarti le cose...quindi...

se tu e altri fate gli infantili e mancate di rispetto chiamo chi cazzo voglio in chiaro...tu magari sei una di quelle che fa le segnalzioni private...

non credi a questa storia? bene...non parteciparci...rispondo e scrivo quello che mi pare e tu non mi fai nessuna lezione di compiti che non avrei

inoltre buscettaro...parla in italiano se vuoi farti capire...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque ho sonno e vado a dormire..e non dirò che per addormentarmi conto le pecore...
> notte.....
> PS: disperata non hai risposto alla mia domanda se avessi mai frequentato chat o forum prima d'ora...


 sì già frequentato perchè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> pfff era evidente che voleva deridere, come ha fatto fin dall'inizio ma la realtà per voi è che io sono un clone e che apro un topic tutto per marì sì sì, dai sveglia, l'avrei già detto se fossi un falso, basta con sta storia.
> 
> ps: tradimento di una vita: tradimento nell'arco di una vita
> ps2: non connetto più vado a letto


era chiaro a chi? ti ha consigliato una cosa sacrosanta. se tuo marito si fa gli animali, mi pare il minimo che tu vada fare degli esami. ti sembra così assurdo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> sì già frequentato perchè?


beh, strano per una donna sposata con 2 figli piccoli......però tutto è possibile, anche essere wonder woman e fare le ore piccole...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Adesso non fare la furbetta tu eh con il fidanzato, perche non convinci nessuno ciccia


 tu hai manie di persecuzione ma chi ti conosce? oh piantala cretina.


ps: ora vado a letto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e _allora stai al tuo posto sennò devo risponderti e poi te ne dispiaci_, quando a me, invece, non me ne frega nulla...per tutta la serata ho dovuto rispiegarti le cose...quindi...
> 
> se tu e altri fate gli infantili e mancate di rispetto chiamo chi cazzo voglio in chiaro...tu magari sei una di quelle che fa le segnalzioni private...
> 
> ...


me ne dispiaccio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   iago senza offesa ma sei davvero una delle persone che meno considero qua dentro, secondo mi posso dispiacere? è vero, le cose me le hai spiegate più volte e sempre confermando, sia con me che con persa, i tuoi pensieri. non è questione di incompronsione la nostra, ma semplicemente di mancanza di punto di incontro. purtroppo ho capito, se non ho capito ancora vuol dire che non ti sai spiegare, perché di fatto non sono l'unica che ho interpretato come ho fatto, le tue parole.
iago guarda, molliamo il colpo sennò finiamo nel surreale, veramente.
tu puoi dire quello che vuoi e io no? 

















io e gli altri facciamo gli infantili ma io e gli altri neanche andiamo a piangere da mammà. mai fatta una segnalazione, nè pubblica nè privata (eccetto due fatte per gioco).
buscettaro... per capirlo basta avere una minimissima cognizione della cronaca italiana degli ultimi 30 anni. usa google.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Adesso non fare la furbetta tu eh con il fidanzato, perche non convinci nessuno ciccia


non osavo dirlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> tu hai manie di persecuzione ma chi ti conosce? oh *piantala cretina.*
> 
> 
> ps: ora vado a letto


C.V.D.


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> me ne dispiaccio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti ripeto che si va a piangere quando ti fanno una cosa sulla tua pelle...non quando stai difendendo il diritto di un singolo da una manica di _burloni_ (va bene così?...così non ti dispiaci)

e adesso ti metto la pagina di google (da cui chissà che pretendi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  
http://www.google.it/search?q=busce...milies/2.gif[/IMG]   fficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

*Disperata*

Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
Se fossi in te ne parlerei con tatto con tuo marito.
Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.
Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei con tatto con tuo marito.
> *Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.*
> Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
> Forza e coraggio.











 giobbe ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> tu hai manie di persecuzione ma chi ti conosce? oh piantala cretina.
> 
> 
> ps: ora vado a letto


Una cosa certa e' che io non conosco te, e nemmeno lo voglio sapere: Frega sega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... poi la cretina la stai facendo tu, oltre al fatto che sei una gran maleducata che sa solo insultare quando si vede messa alle corde.

Pascola bene la prossima volta, perche con me non funziona, compri'?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei con tatto con tuo marito.
> Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.
> Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
> Forza e coraggio.



bravo!

io non parlerei nemmeno con tatto...andrei prima da uno specialista


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giobbe ma che stai a dì?


ha ragione..poteva essere peggio e trovarlo mentre si faceva fare dal toro..


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei con tatto con tuo marito.
> Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.
> Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
> Forza e coraggio.


Morale: La casa nella prateria  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buonanotte!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2X6v5Vh3vGw


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

PS: forse e' meglio questo video come edizione straordinaria

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=e3EXZ6FIJ0g






​


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giobbe ma che stai a dì?


Probabilmente per il marito questo atto non è molto diverso dalla masturbazione. Forse lo ha fatto da adolescente se ha vissuto in campagna a contatto con le pecore.
Se adesso è diventato un "vizio" deve correggersi, se è necessario anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo. Ma secondo me, due parole della moglie sono più che sufficienti a fargli passare questa "voglia" per sempre.
È una perversione sessuale come ce ne sono tante, non mi sembra la fine del mondo.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e non puoi dirlo...non sei una psichiatra specializzata in zoofilia, quindi non fare terrorismo
> 
> 
> glieli avresti lasciati andare?? che bugia enorme!
> ..ma ci pensi?? le cenette con il compagno e i bambini...qualche bacetto che scappava davanti ai bambini...no no...non è affatto un modello educativo e formativo all'altezza...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei uno psichiatra tu?
> *Non ci si dà i bacetti davanti ai bambini neanche tra coppie etero neo formate sulla base di un tradimento se si ha un minimo di rispetto per i figli e il coniuge*.
























   a no?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha ragione..poteva essere peggio e trovarlo mentre si faceva fare dal toro..


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

Come amante però non è male... poche pretese coi regali, non manda sms compromettenti, non ti chiede di lasciare la moglie...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come amante però non è male... poche pretese coi regali, non manda sms compromettenti, non ti chiede di lasciare la moglie...
















  basta" 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ho lacrime


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come amante però non è male... poche pretese coi regali, non manda sms compromettenti, non ti chiede di lasciare la moglie...


...inoltre no scatta la solita competizione tra donne...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...continuate pure...avete il vostro caso per passarvi la serata!
> 
> Notte


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei* con tatto* con tuo marito.
> Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.
> Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
> Forza e coraggio.


 


















  Giobbe.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma sei fuori


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> me ne dispiaccio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace quando leggo queste cose, davvero.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...inoltre no scatta la solita competizione tra donne...


 Semmai un po' di maretta nel gregge... ma basta cambiare amante ogni tanto e sono tutte contente


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei *con tatto* con tuo marito.
> *Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.*
> Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.
> Forza e coraggio.


 
giobbe


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Probabilmente per il marito questo atto non è molto diverso dalla masturbazione. Forse lo ha fatto da adolescente se ha vissuto in campagna a contatto con le pecore.
> Se adesso è diventato un "vizio" deve correggersi, se è necessario anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo. Ma secondo me, due parole della moglie sono più che sufficienti a fargli passare questa "voglia" per sempre.
> *È una perversione sessuale come ce ne sono tante, non mi sembra la fine del mondo*.


Giobbe ogni tanto mi sorprendi, favorevolmente...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai un po' di maretta nel gregge... ma basta cambiare amante ogni tanto e sono tutte contente


Poi bisogna apprezzare l'originalita'... non se ne poteva piu' della solita segretaria o della baby sitter...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Morale: La casa nella prateria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non andrei dall'avvocato e non chiederei la separazione.
> Se fossi in te ne parlerei con tatto con tuo marito.
> *Non mi sembra un problema gravissimo.*
> *Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita.*
> Forza e coraggio.


 E' vero, immagina se lo sorprendeva col montone...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi bisogna apprezzare l'originalita'... non se ne poteva piu' della solita segretaria o della baby sitter...


basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	



































che post bucolico


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, immagina se lo sorprendeva col montone...



O a fare un servizio all'asino...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Settembre 2008)

siamo sicuri poi che non sia uno stupro e che la pecora sia consenziente??


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

*è vero...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi bisogna apprezzare l'originalita'... non se ne poteva piu' della *solita segretaria o della baby sitter*...


che noia...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siamo sicuri poi che non sia uno stupro e che la pecora sia consenziente??


ecco...è arrivata


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2019)

E voi cosa fareste?


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E voi cosa fareste?


siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 18 pagine di un 3d di 11 anni fa, il soggetto in questione è un pastore sardo?


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2019)

Old Disperata78 ha detto:


> Vi chiedo serietà, capitemi...
> 
> 
> nel caso la domanda fosse seria, la risposta è che mio marito gestisce una cascina con suo padre e i suoi fratelli da quando era giovane. Ma non è questo il punto, il punto è cosa posso fare...


per una volta mi contraddico e rispondo che dovresti portarlo da uno strizzacervelli, ma bravo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 18 pagine di un 3d di 11 anni fa, il soggetto in questione è un pastore sardo?


No


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2019)

Vale la pena di leggere tutto.
Al di là dell’inizio tragico sono stati toccati punti interessanti.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E voi cosa fareste?


Tu da moglie tradita ti saresti mai messa nell'avatar la foto dell'amante?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu da moglie tradita ti saresti mai messa nell'avatar la foto dell'amante?


Certamente no.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2019)

Old Disperata78 ha detto:


> Sono in crisi esistenziale, questa storia è davvero incredibile, io stessa stento a crederci, non so a chi dirlo, mi vergogno terribilmente, mi sento disorientata, perciò ho deciso di scrivere qui il tradimento di mio marito. Allora io sono stata sempre una "rigida" non ho mai ammesso le corna, l'ho sempre spronato a dirmi la verità, ebbene tutto sembrava normale, lui mi diceva che ogni tanto sentiva il bisogno che tutti gli uomini in generale sentono, "la libido come pulsione suprema", però stando a quel che diceva non mi avrebbe mai tradita con nessuna, eppure non sono andate proprio così le cose.2 settimane fa torno da lavoro 3 ore prima del solito, così decido di passare a lavoro da mio marito, mi precipito da lui e il mio cervello e il mio cuore si sono frantumati: mio marito mi tradiva con una pecora, ora so che è una cosa d'altri tempi, però io non so che dire, non so cosa fare, abbiamo 2 figli piccoli, ho paura di raccontare in giro questa storia, ho paura di dir lui che ho visto cosa stava facendo con quella pecora, ho paura che mi ammazzi!  è sicuramente fuori di sè.
> Mi sento quasi in colpa, come se fossero stati i miei probizionismi a non fargli fare le sue scappatelle con altre donne e allora ha compiuto questo orribile atto, cosa posso fare? Di raccontarlo alle persone che conosco non ne ho la minima intenzione, tutti sappiamo come la gente parla, non voglio passare per il paese e essere vista come quella con il marito che si scopa le pecore. Aiutatemi sono 2 settimane che sono in crisi esistenziale


Se hai anche un cavallo in casa, credo che tu abbia tutte le ragioni e le possibilità per vendicarti.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2019)

Questa secondo me potevi rilanciarla nel 3d degli ormoni.. Vedi cosa fanno fare?


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2019)

Inoltre ci vedo un legame con i condizionamenti esterni che citava Irrisoluto, magari questo è stato condizionato nell'adolescenza alla zoofilia. Non lo sapremo mai..


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Ottobre 2019)

I tempi d'oro del forum, in cui aspiranti scrittori si dilettavano a dare sfogo alle loro più improbabili fantasie.
In questo caso, credo che l'autore del racconto faccia scientemente uso di un topos letterario e anche cinematografico.
In un film di Woody Allen (tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso) c'è un episodio esilarante in cui un uomo si innamora di una pecora, in un contesto urbano.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque, Irrisoluto, anche in questo caso l'importante è non rientrare nei canoni della massa, in parole povere, non  seguire il gregge.
La pecora infatti ha trovato in quest'uomo la chiave per raggiungere un'identità unica e distinguibile. 
Rovesciando il punto di vista, la scelta di questa pecora si rivela interessante nella sua visione progressista. 
In una società che sposa l'individualismo, lei ha appreso e condiviso i canoni, operando però scelte non facili  nel suo ambito ovino. 
Mi immagino le reazioni del gregge, non appena la notizia della condivisione della sessualità pecorina con quello umana è approdata nei belati di tutti. 
Questa pecora ha mostrato un coraggio inusuale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, Irrisoluto, anche in questo caso l'importante è non rientrare nei canoni della massa, in parole povere, non  seguire il gregge.
> La pecora infatti ha trovato in quest'uomo la chiave per raggiungere un'identità unica e distinguibile.
> Rovesciando il punto di vista, la scelta di questa pecora si rivela interessante nella sua visione progressista.
> In una società che sposa l'individualismo, lei ha appreso e condiviso i canoni, operando però scelte non facili  nel suo ambito ovino.
> ...


nel mondo della pastorizia era piuttosto comune.
Credo che le pecore facessero  a gara per essere scelte


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> I tempi d'oro del forum, in cui aspiranti scrittori si dilettavano a dare sfogo alle loro più improbabili fantasie.
> In questo caso, credo che l'autore del racconto faccia scientemente uso di un topos letterario e anche cinematografico.
> In un film di Woody Allen (tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso) c'è un episodio esilarante in cui un uomo si innamora di una pecora, in un contesto urbano.


ma in un libro di Gavino Ledda, padre padrone, non si parlava anche di questa promiscuità?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2019)

Quando si dice farlo alla pecorina


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel mondo della pastorizia era piuttosto comune.
> Credo che le pecore facessero  a gara per essere scelte


Hai voglia. Ma non solo loro. 


			Pecore, capre, mucche e cavalle in gara per "Miss Fattoria"


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

L’autrice, si scoprì poi, era una utente diciamo non del tutto “registrata”. 
Al di là dell’aspetto umoristico creato dalla possibilità inesauribile di frizzi e lazzi, la cosa più interessante, per me, sono state le diverse reazioni e l’indignazione di un utente per il dubbio che chi indulgesse a tali rapporti potesse essere un uomo inaffidabile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma in un libro di Gavino Ledda, padre padrone, non si parlava anche di questa promiscuità?


Sì ma appunto, come dicevo, ciò che suscita interesse è che avvenga in un contesto urbano. Che i pastori possano, in mancanza di donne, accontentarsi di una pecora, non ha nulla a che vedere con uno che sceglie liberamente, pur avendo una moglie e vivendo in città, di accoppiarsi con un animale


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che i pastori possano, in mancanza di donne, accontentarsi di una pecora, non ha nulla a che vedere con uno che sceglie liberamente, pur avendo una moglie e vivendo in città, di accoppiarsi con un animale


Stai scherzando, vero?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?


Gli uomini che avevano rapporti con pecore, muli o altri animali in "origine" lo facevano per mancanza di buchi umani.
Infatti c'è una distinzione tra chi fa uso di un buco, a chi prova proprio piacere nel rapporto con l'animale (non è una sostituzione). Poi ci son quelli che li trattano "bene" e quelli che sodomizzano l'animale fino a farlo morire.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli uomini che avevano rapporti con pecore, muli o altri animali in "origine" lo facevano per mancanza di buchi umani.
> Infatti c'è una distinzione tra chi fa uso di un buco, a chi prova proprio piacere nel rapporto con l'animale (non è una sostituzione). Poi ci son quelli che li trattano "bene" e quelli che sodomizzano l'animale fino a farlo morire.


E tu la vedi davvero molto diversa? Cioè in mancanza di un buco umano lo si infila in una pecora "perché non esiste altra scelta"?
Non ci può credere nemmeno un uomo.
Sul resto  (come ogni forma di violenza sui più deboli) tralascio.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E tu la vedi davvero molto diversa? Cioè in mancanza di un buco umano lo si infila in una pecora "perché non esiste altra scelta"?
> Non ci può credere nemmeno un uomo.
> Sul resto  (come ogni forma di violenza sui più deboli) tralascio.


Immagino sia diverso il tipo di eccitazione. Ma nello specifico non so.
Anche se quella del topic sembra una barzelletta riprende fatti reali, se fosse vero il racconto mi colpisce il timore di lei di essere uccisa o pestata -non ricordo- perchè ha visto. Sa di muro.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino sia diverso il tipo di eccitazione. Ma nello specifico non so.
> Anche se quella del topic sembra una barzelletta riprende fatti reali, se fosse vero il racconto mi colpisce il timore di lei di essere uccisa o pestata -non ricordo- perchè ha visto. Sa di muro.


Ho letto ben poco del 3d. Tipo di eccitazione diverso nel senso che se  "preferisci" una pecora sei un vero amante del genere, mentre se lo fai con la pecora perché la pecora  "ti tocca" sei un estimatore  "per caso"??? No rega', buttiamola in vacca (e non nell'altro senso) che è meglio, perché a pensarci seriamente...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho letto ben poco del 3d. Tipo di eccitazione diverso nel senso che se  "preferisci" una pecora sei un vero amante del genere, mentre se lo fai con la pecora perché la pecora  "ti tocca" sei un estimatore  "per caso"??? No rega', buttiamola in vacca (e non nell'altro senso) che è meglio, perché a pensarci seriamente...


Ho chiesto di riesumare il thread proprio perché ero allibita dal fatto che qualcuno fosse possibilista.
Tipo “cosa vuoi che sia? Si prova!”
Oppure “...beh in mancanza d’altro”
Eviterei anche una serata al cinema con chi lo considerasse  una alternativa o una variante


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho letto ben poco del 3d. Tipo di eccitazione diverso nel senso che se  "preferisci" una pecora sei un vero amante del genere, mentre se lo fai con la pecora perché la pecora  "ti tocca" sei un estimatore  "per caso"??? No rega', buttiamola in vacca (e non nell'altro senso) che è meglio, perché a pensarci seriamente...


Messa proprio sempliciotta è come uno che va con una donna per svuotarseli e uno che si eccita perchè lei gli piace e i suoi sensi si accendono relazionandosi con lei.
Ma vado a libera interpretazione... non conosco nessuno che sia andato con una pecora. 
Più che altro accoppiamenti tra specie diverse in animali selvatici sono molto rari, e di solito se avvengono appartengono comunque allo stesso genere, e in conseguenza a qualche evento particolare. Poi l'uomo in cattività... ne han combinate anche durante il nazismo... lasciamo perdere và.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho chiesto di riesumare il thread proprio perché ero allibita dal fatto che qualcuno fosse possibilista.
> Tipo “cosa vuoi che sia? Si prova!”
> Oppure “...beh in mancanza d’altro”
> Eviterei anche una serata al cinema con chi lo considerasse  una alternativa o una variante


Nessuno che abbia pensato alla pecora?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nessuno che abbia pensato alla pecora?


La storia era falsa. Quindi “nessun animale è stato maltrattato”


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La storia era falsa. Quindi “nessun animale è stato maltrattato”


Ho capito che era falsa, ma è ugualmente andata avanti per 18 pagine.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito che era falsa, ma è ugualmente andata avanti per 18 pagine.


La tipa “poco registrata” provava divertimento a porre questioni dirimenti.

Anche la sua vita, di cui poi si è saputo, era abbastanza vivace.
Gli utenti erano moltissimi e ognuno diceva la sua.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito che era falsa, ma è ugualmente andata avanti per 18 pagine.


Qualche animalista, non nel senso del marito della scrivente, si è preoccupato della pecora.
Altri l’hanno considerata una questione secondaria.


----------



## Martes (27 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque sia...


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tipa “poco registrata” provava divertimento a porre questioni dirimenti.
> 
> Anche la sua vita, di cui poi si è saputo, era abbastanza vivace.
> Gli utenti erano moltissimi e ognuno diceva la sua.


che vuol dire  “poco registrata”?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualche animalista, non nel senso del marito della scrivente, si è preoccupato della pecora.
> Altri l’hanno considerata una questione secondaria.


Serve mica essere animalisti. Se la pecora produce, sarebbe interesse del proprietario mantenerla "sana", poi dipende se era un dipendente. Poi non conosco le pecore, ma ad esempio una gallina se la spaventi non ti fa più uova.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> che vuol dire  “poco registrata”?


Non so che problemi abbia, ma non è una persona equilibrata.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2019)

Al di fuori del lato comico con cui è stata presentata questa vicenda, il sesso con gli animali viene comunque praticato da un (per fortuna) limitato numero di persone.








						Fa sesso con animali, poi li filma e li uccide: arrestata una 28enne - Newsitaliane
					

Si chiama Sara Zamora e la sua storia è sconvolgente. Arriva dall’altra parte del mondo, dagli Stati Uniti e si sta diffondendo sui social a macchia d’olio. Sara Zamora, 28 anni, faceva sesso con cani e cavalli e poi li uccideva dopo il rapporto sessuale. E’ stata fermata e arrestata dalla...



					www.newsitaliane.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì ma appunto, come dicevo, ciò che suscita interesse è che avvenga in un contesto urbano. Che i pastori possano, in mancanza di donne, accontentarsi di una pecora, non ha nulla a che vedere con uno che sceglie liberamente, pur avendo una moglie e vivendo in città, di accoppiarsi con un animale


avevo capito che era un paesino


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Old Bella Stronza ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, ma tu non sei stata TRADITA.


Invece io sono dell'idea che il tradimento qui ci sia, e anche di una certa importanza.
E un tradimento che riguarda le omissioni e i non detti, le parti oscure tenute celate.
Qualcosa che quando si svela, rivela una natura, in questo caso, raccapricciante.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Old giulia ha detto:


> ... se veramente ti fosse successa una cosa simile non staresti qui a "perder tempo"...
> 
> Sono sempre più convinta che questa sia una bufala.
> 
> Torna a pascolare va...


(Umorismo involontario.)


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Al di fuori del lato comico con cui è stata presentata questa vicenda, il sesso con gli animali viene comunque praticato da un (per fortuna) limitato numero di persone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma parliamo di parafilie e in questo caso  di pazzia criminale


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2019)

Non ricordavo....c',è  chi definisce la repulsione per la cosa come " convenzione sociale"...avevo rimosso


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> I tempi d'oro del forum, in cui aspiranti scrittori si dilettavano a dare sfogo alle loro più improbabili fantasie.
> In questo caso, credo che l'autore del racconto faccia scientemente uso di un topos letterario e anche cinematografico.
> In un film di Woody Allen (tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso) c'è un episodio esilarante in cui un uomo si innamora di una pecora, in un contesto urbano.


grazie per avermi ricordato di ammazzare Allen


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nessuno che abbia pensato alla pecora?


Io ho pensato alla pecora.
E, vera o falsa che sia questa storia, a tutti quegli animali che vengono abusati e feriti.

C'è a mio parere una linea invalicabile quando si tratta di sessualità: ossia il consenso delle parti coinvolte.

Quando si attraversa quella linea non trovo neanche interessante andare a cercare la patologia.
Chi attraversa è semplicemente da levare di torno.
Poi si pensa a come trattare, se è trattabile.

So che è una mia sensibilità.
Io non riuscirei ad avere a che fare neanche con persone che lavorano nei laboratori di sperimentazione.
Penso all'ultimo in Germania.

Ma riuscire a fare tutta una serie di azioni su un essere che non ha parola, non ha possibilità se non subire, e poi tornarsene a casa e tirar dritto mi da l'idea di un livello di dissociazione che mi chiama pericolo.

Non riesco neppure a pensarci.
Avevo visto immagini di un chiwawa abusato con parte di intestino di fuori, sofferente, e sono le prime immagini che mi vengono in mente.

A dirla tutta, se avessi figli non penso che avrei il desiderio che entrassero in contatto con una persona che non vede quel confine.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2019)

Che cosa inquietante...mi è arrivata ata la segnalazione di un quote di cat...la non registrata di cui parlava brunetta.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che cosa inquietante...mi è arrivata ata


Si vede che sei inquieta.. balbetti anche

Calmati dai, vedrai che non è nulla


----------



## Marjanna (28 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho pensato alla pecora.
> E, vera o falsa che sia questa storia, a tutti quegli animali che vengono abusati e feriti.
> 
> C'è a mio parere una linea invalicabile quando si tratta di sessualità: ossia il consenso delle parti coinvolte.
> ...


Vengono in mente anche a me immagini da voltastomaco. Nelle ferite di animali selvatici o animali che comunque vivono in condizioni di costrizione senza cure capita con una certa frequenza che ci piazzi le uova la mosca carnaria, che poi si schiudono e divorano dall'interno. Per dire che ci sono anche altre conseguenze a cui l'uomo non pensa.
Ci vedo anch'io confini, se li passi non credo torni indietro.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> nei laboratori di sperimentazione


Ci sono veri e propri orrori in quei laboratori, orrori che riesco a malapensa a giustificare nel caso non vi sia davvero nessuna alternativa. Penso alle sperimentazioni di farmaci salvavita o terapie genetiche..
Ma questo toglie dal piatto tutto quello che non è strettamente indispesabile allo salvare vite umane. La sperimentazione di cosmetici per esempio è una follia che dovrebbe essere fuorilegge in tutto il mondo. E ogni donna dovrebbe guardarsi bene dal comprare cosmetici che indulgono in pratiche simili


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede che sei inquieta.. balbetti anche
> 
> Calmati dai, vedrai che non è nulla


Mi rincuori..era l'eco


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Nei laboratori universitari di alcune facoltà gli studenti hanno sempre fatto sperimentazione animale.
Mia moglie come tutte le altre studentesse del suo indirizzo usava topini per alcuni studi per la ricerca sul cancro.
D'altronde in quelle di medicina mica usi bambole gonfiabili per certe specialità.
Anche i farmaci richiedono la sperimentazione su esseri viventi, uomo compreso.
Tutto questo ha un costo, per cui lo si utilizza solo quando è strettamente necessario, fino a un certo punto si ricorre a colture in vitro, cellule apoptotiche


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2019)

La pecora come avatar inquieta più della storia. È come se qualcun'altra avesse messo come foto profilo una vacca.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vengono in mente anche a me immagini da voltastomaco. Nelle ferite di animali selvatici o animali che comunque vivono in condizioni di costrizione senza cure capita con una certa frequenza che ci piazzi le uova la mosca carnaria, che poi si schiudono e divorano dall'interno. Per dire che ci sono anche altre conseguenze a cui l'uomo non pensa.
> Ci vedo anch'io confini, se li passi non credo torni indietro.


La cosa che a me fa "male" è l'abuso su un essere che viene trasformato in un qualcosa che non esiste se non come corpo svuotato da ogni forma di vita. 
Una specie di contenitore di carne messo lì al servizio. 
L'incuria. La mancanza di riconoscimento della Vita. 

Ecco, credo sia questo a colpirmi molto.
La mancanza di riconoscimento di vita. 

Faccio molta fatica quando si tratta di animali.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sono veri e propri orrori in quei laboratori, orrori che riesco a malapensa a giustificare nel caso non vi sia davvero nessuna alternativa. Penso alle sperimentazioni di farmaci salvavita o terapie genetiche..
> Ma questo toglie dal piatto tutto quello che non è strettamente indispesabile allo salvare vite umane. La sperimentazione di cosmetici per esempio è una follia che dovrebbe essere fuorilegge in tutto il mondo. E ogni donna dovrebbe guardarsi bene dal comprare cosmetici che indulgono in pratiche simili


Quoto.
Fra l'altro ormai si sta dimostrando che tutto il detto sul non essere senzienti degli animali sono cazzate. 
Ma mi fermo qui. 


E torno IT. 

Scoparsi un essere vivente, che poi, scopare è una parola sbagliata. 
La parola giusta è abusare.

Abusare di un essere vivente non capace di dare il suo consenso per ottenere soddisfazione a me continua a richiamare una profonda sensazione di pericolo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non ricordavo....c',è  chi definisce la repulsione per la cosa come " convenzione sociale"...avevo rimosso


A distanza di tempo si colgono cose sconcertanti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che cosa inquietante...mi è arrivata ata la segnalazione di un quote di cat...la non registrata di cui parlava brunetta.


 ...colpisce ancora


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> La pecora come avatar inquieta più della storia. È come se qualcun'altra avesse messo come foto profilo una vacca.


L’avatar l’ha messo dopo essere stata sgamata per l’ennesima volta con l’ennesimo nick


----------

